# News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht



## SebastianThoeing (21. Januar 2010)

*News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703548


----------



## Noimie (21. Januar 2010)

fallen aber nicht gerade hoch aus oder?
ruckelt eh mit nem guten quadcore und einer 9800gtx+


----------



## stockduck (21. Januar 2010)

Aha? Und woher weißt du das?


----------



## man1ac (21. Januar 2010)

BOA 

Das schaff ich grad noch.

Mit meinem alten Rechner


----------



## CyberBone (21. Januar 2010)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich vermutet hab, das selbst die empfohlenden Anforderungen höher liegen würden, speziell im Bereich der CPU. Aber da scheint es sich ja zu lohnen dass die Entwickler eine eigens entwickelte Engine nutzen, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Game wird klasse, Trailer und Gameplay-Movies sind vielversprechend, atmosphärisch scheint es gut zu werden - im Grunde TOP, freu mich


----------



## Schisshase (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ach ja, die Systemanforderungen. Immer wieder eine Quelle der Erheiterung.
 Strike Commander und Comanche liefen damals auch auf einem 486DX33


----------



## Noimie (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ stockduck

Das spiel soll DX 11 haben 
Die empfohlenen anforderungen entsprechen doch nur der Xbox 360
beim pc würde es vllt so aussehen

Windows 7 / XP / Vista
Intel i7 / AMD X4
DirectX 11 fähige Grafikkarte mit 1024 MB RAM
(meine einschätzung um das spiel mit allen features genießen zu können  )


----------



## nintendo-maniac (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ist das eigentlich noch aktuell, dass das Game nur über Steam spielbar sein wird?


----------



## stockduck (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Noimie schrieb:


> @ stockduck
> 
> Das spiel soll DX 11 haben
> Die empfohlenen anforderungen entsprechen doch nur der Xbox 360
> ...


 Darum geht es aber nicht. Du hast gesagt, dass es mit einem Quad und einer (schon in die jahre gekommene) 9800GTX ruckeln wird.

 Nur woher nimmst du die behauptung?

 Das die herstellerangaben meist untertrieben sind, weiß doch jedes kind.


----------



## thor2101 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich denke, grafisch wird das ein Augenschmaus. Gerade mit DX11.


----------



## man1ac (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



nintendo-maniac schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich noch aktuell, dass das Game nur über Steam spielbar sein wird?


  
 Wenn das stimmt dann weis ich schon was ich mir dieses jahr nicht kaufe;

 Mal abwarten


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich gehts auch über Steam!


----------



## NH2 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Es erscheint doch in Deutschland.


----------



## sandman2003 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ohhh die steam hasse wieder...

^^


----------



## Antalos (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei den Anforderungen muss man eigendlich ein wenig Schmunzeln...aber OK...ich gehe seit langem sowieso von Empfohlen+50% aus...

Und Steam hat auch seine Vorteile, da wir von unserem Studiengang aus eine Sammelvorbestellung getätigt haben und wir uns nicht in den Ferien sehen werden^^

...der Code-Mailer tut mir jetzt schon leid^^


----------



## roccat82 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gehts auch über Steam!


 Ich habe die Info das deutsche Spieler ausgeschlossen werden das Spiel über Steam zu beziehen,da es ja in Deutschland nicht veröffentlicht wird.


 http://avp2.onlinewelten.com/news.html


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



roccat82 schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffentlich gehts auch über Steam!
> ...


   Wow. Steam ist so toll, was soll man da noch gegen sagen können.


----------



## ING (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



sandman2003 schrieb:


> ohhh die steam hasse wieder...
> 
> ^^


 oh, die steam hasser hasser wieder...


----------



## ING (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

dieses elendige hochpushen von bereits existierenden news nimmt langsam überhand, liebe pcg-redis.

 die news lautet inzwischen "Aliens vs. Predator: Multiplayer-Demo-Download in der kommenden Woche", klicke ich die antworten an haben die erstmal garnix damit zu tun und auch der thread läuft noch unter dem namen "Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht".

 noch besser wirds wenn ein paar monate alte "news" hervorgekramt wird, man klickt auf die antworten und die sind ein paar monate alt und haben quasi nichts mehr mit dem aktuellen thema zu tun, stattdessen darf man erstmal suchen ab wann es wieder aktuelle wird. ganz zu schweigen davon das leute auf eine paar monate alte beiträge antworten...

 mir schwahnt da sehr übles für die neue pcg seite, übt ihr schonmal dafür?


----------



## matt2000deluxe (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



ING schrieb:


> dieses elendige hochpushen von bereits existierenden news nimmt langsam überhand, liebe pcg-redis.
> 
> die news lautet inzwischen "Aliens vs. Predator: Multiplayer-Demo-Download in der kommenden Woche", klicke ich die antworten an haben die erstmal garnix damit zu tun und auch der thread läuft noch unter dem namen "Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht".
> 
> ...


   Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich fast garnichtmehr hier vorbeischau...
 Wie wärs mit einer Umbenennung in PCKlicks?


----------



## Raubhamster (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich finde es ganz praktisch wenn die News zu den 
Spielen einfach erweitert werden. 
So erhält man alle Details für das Spiel auf einer 
Seite und muss nicht suchen. 
Das mit den alten Kommentaren finde ich jedoch 
auch störend. Löschen oder was neues 
überlegen!


----------



## krucki1 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also die Erweiterung der News ist nicht so verkehrt, jedoch sollten die alten Komentar dann gelöscht werden bei einer Aktualisierung. 
Vor allem bitte ein einheitliches System!!!!
Bei PCG werden die neue News oben drüber geschrieben, bei PCGH unten drunter.... wer soll da bitte noch durchblicken??? Genauso wie die Überschriften bei einem neuen Absatz, eine deutlichere Markierung des Updates wäre hilfreich.


----------



## xesued (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn .de IPs gesperrt werden für den Demo-Download, bin ich aber echt angepisst.

Jugendschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber wo bleibt der Kundenservice? Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, eine Altersüberprüfung durchzuführen.

Ob Steam oder Playstation Store, mich als Erwachsenen nervt die ständige Zensiererei.


----------



## neOnBlau (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xesued schrieb:


> Wenn .de IPs gesperrt werden für den Demo-Download, bin ich aber echt angepisst.
> 
> Jugendschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber wo bleibt der Kundenservice? Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, eine Altersüberprüfung durchzuführen.
> 
> Ob Steam oder Playstation Store, mich als Erwachsenen nervt die ständige Zensiererei.


 Ruhig Blut... Wozu gibts google...? Mehr muss ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen


----------



## Coolowski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



neOnBlau schrieb:


> xesued schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn .de IPs gesperrt werden für den Demo-Download, bin ich aber echt angepisst.
> ...


   Vielleicht musst du doch mehr erwähnen. Glaubst du etwa das es eine gecrackte Demo für die armen Deutschen geben wird ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Vollversion kann man aber auch legal importieren, sogar ziemlich billig: zB: www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002BA52KA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_i1 (ca 20€ + Versand)


----------



## ING (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xesued schrieb:


> Ob Steam oder Playstation Store, mich als Erwachsenen nervt die ständige Zensiererei.


  was für ne zesiererei? das spiel ist komplett ungeschnitten, bleibt nur die frage ob steam den deutschen spielern das spielen ermöglicht, die demo könnter aber glaub ich schon mal knicken  

 mit zensur hat das jedenfalls nichts zu tun, nur mit wirtschaftlichen interessen...


----------



## GR0BI75 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



ING schrieb:


> xesued schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ob Steam oder Playstation Store, mich als Erwachsenen nervt die ständige Zensiererei.
> ...


 
 Im Steam-Forum gibt's auch widersprüchliche Angaben vom Support, ob das Spiel in Deutschland überhaupt aktvierbar sei - was mich als Vorbesteller natürlich nervös macht. Aber ist das alte "Aliens vs Predator" nicht auch immer noch indiziert und für drei Euro hierzulande via Store trotzdem erhältlich?


----------



## stockduck (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Juhuuu.. morgen wird gemezelt


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



stockduck schrieb:


> Juhuuu.. morgen wird gemezelt


 Die Server? Ja, glaub ich auch.


----------



## stockduck (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> stockduck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Juhuuu.. morgen wird gemezelt
> ...


 JO


----------



## SebastianThoeing (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Raubhamster schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz praktisch wenn die News zu den
> Spielen einfach erweitert werden.
> So erhält man alle Details für das Spiel auf einer
> Seite und muss nicht suchen.
> ...


 Zum kommenden Relaunch von pcgames.de wird es ein solches System geben, das auch im Forum für Klarheit sorgt 

 Grüße,
 Sebastian


----------



## neOnBlau (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Coolowski schrieb:


> neOnBlau schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xesued schrieb:
> ...


 Ich sag ja mehr muss man nicht erwähnen, wer von selber nicht drauf kommt, tut mir ehrlich gesagt leid... stichwort GOOGLE! Hat nichts mit cracken zu tun um an die Demo zu kommen 

 Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## ING (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



neOnBlau schrieb:


> Ich sag ja mehr muss man nicht erwähnen, wer von selber nicht drauf kommt, tut mir ehrlich gesagt leid... stichwort GOOGLE! Hat nichts mit cracken zu tun um an die Demo zu kommen


 nichts desto trotz wird die demo, auch wenn sie im internet erscheinen sollte, nur mit steam laufen und wenn steam das spielen der demo von spielern mit deutscher ip nicht ermöglicht hilft dir dein "google" auch nicht mehr weiter. darum gehts ja hier bzw. ist die befürchtung der spieler weils bis jetzt keine offizielle ankündigung diesbezüglich gab.


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Warum sollte denn die Demo nicht laufen oder das Importspiel?
Warum sollte Steam verhindern das das Produkt aus dem Ausland (Deutschland) aktiviert wird?
Der Vertrieb ist in Deutschland nicht vorgesehen.Heißt doch noch lange nicht das man keine Version aktivieren darf.
Steht weder aufm Index,Noch isses verboten bzw. beschlagnahmt, da es nicht veröffentlicht wird oder wurde kann es auch noch nicht verboten sein.
Frage mich ernsthaft warum Ihr solche bedenken habt.Das ist doch nicht das erste Spiel mit solchen Inhalten.


----------



## ING (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Demo nicht laufen oder das Importspiel?
> Warum sollte Steam verhindern das das Produkt aus dem Ausland (Deutschland) aktiviert wird?
> Der Vertrieb ist in Deutschland nicht vorgesehen.Heißt doch noch lange nicht das man keine Version aktivieren darf.
> Steht weder aufm Index,Noch isses verboten bzw. beschlagnahmt, da es nicht veröffentlicht wird oder wurde kann es auch noch nicht verboten sein.
> Frage mich ernsthaft warum Ihr solche bedenken habt.Das ist doch nicht das erste Spiel mit solchen Inhalten.


 zum einen da der vertrieb in de ohne prüfung nicht erlaubt ist, demnach darf es steam deutschen spielern nicht anbieten. würde mich auch wundern wenn jemand in de die demo über steam runterladen kann.

 zum anderen hatten bereits leute hier den steamsupport deswegen angeschrieben und die antwort hier veröffentlicht in der genau das erwähnt wurde bzw. es zu wiedersprüchlichen aussagen kam.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Demo nicht laufen oder das Importspiel?
> Warum sollte Steam verhindern das das Produkt aus dem Ausland (Deutschland) aktiviert wird?
> Der Vertrieb ist in Deutschland nicht vorgesehen.Heißt doch noch lange nicht das man keine Version aktivieren darf.
> Steht weder aufm Index,Noch isses verboten bzw. beschlagnahmt, da es nicht veröffentlicht wird oder wurde kann es auch noch nicht verboten sein.
> Frage mich ernsthaft warum Ihr solche bedenken habt.Das ist doch nicht das erste Spiel mit solchen Inhalten.


 THQ hat sowas damals mit Saints Row 2 veranstaltet. Das Spiel hat Steam benötigt und man konnte von DE aus nicht die Importfassung aktivieren - allerdings gibt es von dem Spiel eine (stark) geschnittene Version.

 Bei AvP mach ich mir weniger Sorgen, so oft wie die Entwickler schon in Interviews gesagt haben, dass sie das Spiel nicht in DE anbieten und man ja wohl in der EU selbst importieren könne, werden die keine Hürden aufbauen. Ist ja im Großen und Ganzen Werbung für das Spiel. 

 Sollte die Demo regional beschränkt sein, könnte man zu Versuchszwecken ja mal einen neuen Steamaccount nur für die Demo erstellen und mal schauen, wie weit man mit nem Proxy kommt.


----------



## Feralux (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wir werden morgen sehen ob wir die demo kriegen.    ich bin so gespannt auf die 3 kampagnen, der multiplayer eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Martinroessler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Is sowieso hirnrissig: 
 Wenn AvP kein Steam-Spiel wäre, könnte man die Demo als Deutscher auch überall downloaden


----------



## roccat82 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe da so eine Vorahnung 

Wir werden auch von der Demo ausgeschlossen,Garantiert!


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Mensch, son Heck Meck wegen dem Spiel.
Und Left 4 Dead 2 wo man mit ner Axt hunderte von Köpfen abschlägt is auch kein Thema.
Easy, das wird schon.


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



roccat82 schrieb:


> Ich habe da so eine Vorahnung
> 
> Wir werden auch von der Demo ausgeschlossen,Garantiert!


 Dann scheiss auf die Demo.Spiel ich eben das fertige Spiel und das wird 100 pro laufen.


----------



## CyberBone (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

also nur eine vermutung. würde es nicht gehen wenn wir auf www.steampowered.com gehen. dann geben wir in die suchfläche "Alien versus Predator" ein und gelangen als "Deutsche" schon mal auf den US Artikel im Steam-Store, dort müsste man doch nur auf Download-Demo klciken, dann fragt dich beispielweise firefox mit welcher applikation du es starten magst, wählst steam aus und es würde sicher funktionieren. ein ähnlicher trick hat beim preloaden von ME2 geholfen.


----------



## MegaNerdy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Demo nicht laufen oder das Importspiel?
> Warum sollte Steam verhindern das das Produkt aus dem Ausland (Deutschland) aktiviert wird?
> Der Vertrieb ist in Deutschland nicht vorgesehen.Heißt doch noch lange nicht das man keine Version aktivieren darf.
> Steht weder aufm Index,Noch isses verboten bzw. beschlagnahmt, da es nicht veröffentlicht wird oder wurde kann es auch noch nicht verboten sein.
> Frage mich ernsthaft warum Ihr solche bedenken habt.Das ist doch nicht das erste Spiel mit solchen Inhalten.


 
  Es steht nicht auf dem index, ist nicht verboten und auch nicht beschlagnahmt richtig.
  Allerdings hat es auch kein USK siegel und darf damit automatisch weder beworben noch öffentlich angeboten werden. Zugang dürfen nur volljährige "bürger" erhalten und bei online systemen wie steam sind die anforderungen für eine altersprüfung die der deutsche staat als "ausreichend" empfindet nicht machbar.

  Sicher steam bewegt sich bei einigen dingen schon im rechtlichen graubereich wenn usk titel verkauft werden ohne diese ausreichende altersprüfung. Aber aus genau diesem grund will valve es auch nicht übertreiben und spiele ohne rating/indizierte titel online stellen, ball flach halten is da das motto.

  Es wird keine demo geben, das sieht man schon allein daran das im deutschen steam store keine seite exestiert für "Aliens vs Predator". Für das original, ja, die trailer fürs neue game findet er auch.

  Aber eine eigene seite hat das game nicht was es auch unmöglich macht die demo zu saugen. Selbes kann man btw bei vielen anderen spielen beobachten. In anderen ländern kann man ohne probleme demos saugen/das game kaufen und in deutschland tut steam einfach so als ob es das game nicht gäbe.



  Du kannst ja auch gerne mal google fragen wie du an die demo kommst, mit proxy spaß (viel spaß dann über den proxy die demo zu saugen) und viel zwielichtigem getue. Ist das selbe mit ständigen bloodpatches die auch nur halb funktionieren und teilweise so stark eingreifen das account bann gefahr besteht.


  Muss sagen die situation pisst mich grad tierisch an... ich warte seit fast nem jahrzehnt auf das game. Nun lese ich vor ner stunde das es ne demo gibt sogar morgen schon. Und wat is? Ich darf als volljähriger deutscher bürger so etwas natürlich nicht konsumieren... 


 @CyberBone


CyberBone schrieb:


> also nur eine vermutung. würde es nicht gehen wenn wir auf
> www.steampowered.com gehen. dann geben wir in die suchfläche "Alien
> versus Predator" ein und gelangen als "Deutsche" schon mal auf den US
> Artikel im Steam-Store, dort müsste man doch nur auf Download-Demo
> ...


 Nur doof das www.steampowered.com genau wie der steam client deine IP erkennt und dir dadurch die angebote zukommen lässt. Deswegen hast du da auch tolle € preise und genau deswegen wirst du als deutscher auch keinen US Artikel namens "Alien vs Predator" finden.

 Keine ahnung was das bei ME2 war höre ich zum ersten mal von.


----------



## CyberBone (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

also ich weiß net was ihr habt, wenn ich auf www.steampowered.com gehe, dann hab ich Dollar-preise und kann neben AvP auch die kompletten quake titel anschaun ect.


----------



## MegaNerdy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei welchem provider bist du? Bist du überhaupt in deutschland? ^^ 
 Findest du AvP in der "Coming Soon" liste?

 Bei mir sieht das ganze nämlich so aus:

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/954/unbenanntlun.jpg

 Wie du siehst kennt mein steam kein AvP release date und btw auch keine AvP produktseite.

 Und warum sollte man eigentlich irgendwelche tricks für eine ME2 demo anwenden? Das game hat nen USK siegel und somit dürfte eine demo auf steam garkein thema gewesen sein.


----------



## VX1986 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich schau mal ob ioch die morgen ziehn kann ausm amiland...


----------



## CyberBone (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich lebe in deutschland und mein provider ist die deutsche Telekom.

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6849/bildqj.jpg


----------



## MegaNerdy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Mh das ist jetzt mal sehr interessant...
 Bin auch bei der telekom und eigentlich müsste steam alle ip ranges abdecken?

 Sitzt du hinter nem proxy? Oder bist du einfach nur Neo?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



CyberBone schrieb:


> ich lebe in deutschland und mein provider ist die deutsche Telekom.
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6849/bildqj.jpg


 Vorhin hab ich komischerweise auch $s statt €s gesehen und dazu all die bösen Spiele...
 Wer übrigens nur mal in den US Store schauen will, kann dies mit dem Link http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=us tun, angeblich kann man dann mit ner US KK auch Einkaufen, aber das ist mir ein wenig zu viel Gedöns.

 Was die Demo angeht, sollten wir am besten einfach noch ein paar Stündchen warten.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also laden tuts schon mal


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Also laden tuts schon mal


 
 Und die Demo läuft.
 Kurze Einschätzung:

 Naja.

 Also es ist doch arg gewöhnungsbedürftig.habe als Alien gespielt.Die Korridore sind recht normal.Kein grafisches Feuerwerk.
 Die Killmoves sind cool.
 Steuerung is sehr schnell.Irgendwie fühlt es sich so hart an.Nic hso Butterweich.
 Naja, mal schauen..............vom Hocker hauts mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## CyberBone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Gerade fertiggeworden mit laden der demo und finde das spiel ist gut geworden  freue mich auf die restliche  MP-Modis die etwas innovativer klingen als deathmatch


----------



## CyberBone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

lol nun hat man die Demo von Steam heruntergenommen und ist zumindest für mich nicht mehr downloadbar, na zum glück hatte ich sie vor der IP-Sperre für deutsche noch heruntergelanden DD ich lucker *g*


----------



## GR0BI75 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Über http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=us scheint's aber noch zu gehen? Dort muss man auch sein Geburtsdatum eingeben...

 Es braucht etwas Eingewöhnung, aber dann macht's richtig Spass! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass mich das so überzeugt. Jede Gattung hat seinen Reiz, die FinishingMoves sind ein ein feines Zuckerl und mir scheint, dass es frischen Wind ins MP-Genre blasen dürfte, wie seinerzeit L4D. Die Grafik geht vollkommen in Ordnung, der Sound überzeugt mit den figurentypischen Elementen, aber der Level hätte ruhig etwas weitläufiger sein können. Die klaustrophobische Stimmung kommt grade für den Marine klasse rüber, aber für ausschweifende Sprungmanöver fehlt manchmal der Platz.

 Daumen hoch! Gefällt mir sogar einen Tick besser als die Bad Company 2-Beta. Bis jetzt......


----------



## timo871912 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hallo!

versuche die ganze zeit die AvP 3 Demo runterzuladen aber steam sagt mir das es in meinem land nicht verfügbar wäre!!
dazu meine frage.
wenn die demo schon nicht zuverfügung steht kann man dann überhaupt das original spiel hier in deutschland installieren?
das sollte doch dann auch nicht funktionieren oder?
wer kann da weiterhelfen?


----------



## AFF-Wu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Klick auf den Link den Grobi75 gepostet hat direkt vor dir. Dann geht es nach ANgabe des Geburtsdatums


----------



## DomShadow (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Och, das ist doch mist, wär ich mal früher drauf aufmerksam geworden!!!


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



DomShadow schrieb:


> Och, das ist doch mist, wär ich mal früher drauf aufmerksam geworden!!!


  @alle Gamer

  Ich gebe euch einen IP Propheten Namens Hot Spot Shield...googled danach..downloadet es...wartet...startet Steam neu...und ihr werdet vor freude platzen.   

  War bis vor 5 min genauso angep**** wie ihr.

  Also viel Spaß beim Schlächten! xD

  grüße St3ve


----------



## DomShadow (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab mich vorhin nachm posten mal selber auf die Suche gemacht nachm Proxy, fündig geworden, und dl es gerade mit fullspeed ^^
 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Sry für OT...DomShadow...thats the Spirit!


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Video wiederholt sich      dachte grad schon " Häh, iwie hab ichn Déjà-vu." 

 Naja, fällt anscheinend nur mir auf


----------



## unilaw (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Über http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=us scheint's aber noch zu gehen? Dort muss man auch sein Geburtsdatum eingeben...


 Vielen Dank. Dass laden über den US-Store funktioniert super.


----------



## Fredl26 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



timo871912 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> versuche die ganze zeit die AvP 3 Demo runterzuladen aber steam sagt mir das es in meinem land nicht verfügbar wäre!!
> dazu meine frage.
> ...


   Hy also ich habe mir gerade die demo über stem geladen und installiert.komme auch ins spiel und ist zu meiner überraschung sogar deutsch  .nur wenn ich auf schnelles spiel gehe passiert nix....sucht und sucht und sucht.....kann jemand online zocken?


----------



## mkay87 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Installiert es einfach über diesen Link, dann geht das 

steam://install/34200


----------



## DomShadow (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Installiert es einfach über diesen Link, dann geht das
> 
> steam://install/34200


 stimmt 

 Finde atm auch kein Game, ist auch was blöd gemacht.

 Bei m1.mal versuchen, Quick Match, nach 1 min. ca. iwo verbunden, dann konnt ich iwie kurz Klasse wählenetc. dann kam nen Ladebildschirm wo sich 5 min. nichts getan hat, dann iwann Task Manager, beenden, da gings dann vermeidlich auch weiter, ka..auf jedenfall gehts nu nimmer ^^


----------



## mkay87 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Schau mal ins offizielle Steam forum zu AvP, da gibts genügend Leute die Probleme haben:

 http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=774
 http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1133860


----------



## IXS (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



ING schrieb:


> sandman2003 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ohhh die steam hasser wieder...
> ...


 
 Ist schon komisch, dass Deutsche immer noch Steam verwenden, wo immer DEUTlicher wird, dass man als Deutscher keine Rechte hat. In einem anderen Thread wurde ja auch verDEUTlicht, dass bereits gekaufte Vollversionen nachträglich für den deutschen Gebrauch nachgeschnitten werden, auch wenn man z.B: die US-Version gekauft hat.

 Wenn AvP nicht für Deutsche zugänglich sein soll, könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass  ein in den US gekauftes Spiel, das in Deutschland genutzt werden soll, einfach deaktiviert wird.

 ... ohne wirklich auf die rechtlichen Grundlagen zurückzugreifen...


 Zum Glück gibt es aber das Nutzungsgesetz, das es dem Besitzer einer legal erworbenen Ware erlaubt, diese mit allen Mitteln lauffähig zu machen, wenn der Anbieter dazu nicht in der Lage ist. 
 Und da das Gesetz höher eingestuft wird, als z.B: das Copyright Gesetz, ist es demnach gestattet das Spiel zu cracken. Wohl gemerkt nur für den Eigenbedarf und wenn man das Original auch wirklich gekauft hat.


----------



## Seraph667 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe eine in den USA gekaufte Version eines Steam-Spiels (Left for Dead 2), und die wurde weder nachträglich deaktiviert noch geschnitten. Gleiches wird dir auch der Steam-Support sagen. Deine Aussage beweist nur, daß du keine Ahnung hast, wovon du redest.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

So, jetzt geht es mir auch wie den anderen hier.
Hatte die Demo normal runtergeladen (heute ca. gegen 2.00 Uhr) und auch gespielt.Wurde sofort verbunden.
Nun hab ich es aufgrund der Probleme hier die einige haben nochmal versucht und es geht nimmer.Kann auf keinen Server joinen.
Der ursprugliche Download geht auch nicht mehr.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



> Scheduled Downtime - Steam Support
> 
> The Steam Support website will be unavailable for several hours starting at 1800 PST on Feb 4, 2010. Steam will also be experiencing downtime during the same time frame.




lol............da gibts wohl zuviele Anfragen.

Warum fragt denn keiner von PCgames mal den Hersteller ob die Importversion in Deutschland spielbar ist? Oder habe ich etwas überlesen.Man müßte doch ne klare Ansage bekommen denn schließlich kauft man doch nicht die Katze im Sack.Das rumgeeiere ist doch schon fast arglistige Täuschung.Entweder es ist spielbar oder nicht.
Wenn nich dann wird der Dreck auch nich gekauft.
Übrigens, die Demo ist nur DX9!


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> > Scheduled Downtime - Steam Support
> >
> > The Steam Support website will be unavailable for several hours starting at 1800 PST on Feb 4, 2010. Steam will also be experiencing downtime during the same time frame.
> 
> ...


  Nein, das war eine vorher angekündigte Wartung der Steamserver. Deshalb stand da ja auch Scheduled Downtime. 

  Die Importversion ist , wenn Du sie Dir z.B. in UK kaufst, auch in Deutschland spielbar. Wie bei jedem anderen Titel auch. Sie wird nur nicht "offiziell" in Deutschland vertrieben.


----------



## gZM (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

kommt da auch ne version ohne steam raus?


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



IXS schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, dass Deutsche immer noch Steam verwenden, wo immer DEUTlicher wird, dass man als Deutscher keine Rechte hat. In einem anderen Thread wurde ja auch verDEUTlicht, dass bereits gekaufte Vollversionen nachträglich für den deutschen Gebrauch nachgeschnitten werden, auch wenn man z.B: die US-Version gekauft hat.
> 
> Wenn AvP nicht für Deutsche zugänglich sein soll, könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass  ein in den US gekauftes Spiel, das in Deutschland genutzt werden soll, einfach deaktiviert wird.
> 
> ... ohne wirklich auf die rechtlichen Grundlagen zurückzugreifen...


 Na ja, man sollte ein paar Dinge nicht verwechseln denke ich.
 Also das sie das Spiel nicht in Deutschland veröffentlichen, liegt wohl eher daran, dass sie den Aufwand nicht betreiben wollen, wenn Sie eh Gefahr einer Indizierung laufen. 
 Die tatsache, dass sie das Spiel nicht über Steam zum Download anbieten können, liegt einfach daran, dass Steam (warum auch immer) noch immer keine Möglichkeit einer sicheren Altersverifizierung gefunden hat. Wenn nun über Steam Spiele in Deutschland bezogen werden könnten, welche Indiziert sind, dann würde das schlechte Konsequenzen für Steam.de haben... 

 Das alles spricht aber ja nicht gegen einen Import aus dem Ausland..., damit dürfte eigl. niemand ein Problem haben - auch macht es für Steam überhaupt keinen Sinn im Bezug auf die o.g. Punkte das Spiel zu sperren, oder die Inhalte zu verändern (sowas passiert eher weil man die Sprache auf Deutsch usw. hat und somit deutscher Content den Anderen überschreibt- sowas ist wohl auch kaum von Steam gewollt...) 

 Aber eines finde ich auch Schade, - ich finde auch, dass die PCG sich als Redaktion mit Steam in Verbindung setzen könnte um eine defintive Antwort zu erhalten....


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

*gähn* eine reine mp-demo. uninteressant.


----------



## mishL (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Na toll, jetzt kommt keiner mehr an die Demo ran... seh ich das richtig ??
Hat wer andere DL-Quellen ?


----------



## Timeris (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



mishL schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt kommt keiner mehr an die Demo ran... seh ich das richtig ??
> Hat wer andere DL-Quellen ?


 Probiers mal mit dem Tipp von St3ve


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> *gähn* eine reine mp-demo. uninteressant.


 Eigentlich haste Recht.Die kurze halbe Stunde die ich gespielt habe hat mir schon gelangt.
 Fand ich auch nicht so pralle.


----------



## JayStarr (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

mmh habe das spiel jetzt installiert aber wenn ich ein schnelles spiel starten möchte steht da als suche nach spielern...?

liegts daran das er meine deutsche ip erkennt und mir kein zutritt zum zocken gewährt??


----------



## sagichnet (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hm, die Demo zu laden war kein Problem, allerdings kann ich kein Spiel starten...


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

es geht schon...kurz nachdem ich den download fertig hatte, kamen wir auch auf keinen Server.
 Wir haben einfach ein wenig gewartet und schwupp es ging.
 Anscheinend sind die Server momentan überlastet oder so.
 Und nochmal für diejenigen die sich die Demo nicht mehr saugen können oder bei denen wo der Link auch nicht geht.
 -> *Hotspot Shield *<- Das bei Google suchen...laden...installieren...etc...und dann Steam neustarten mit dem aktivierten Tool...und voila...Steam bombardiert euch förmlich mit AvP 

 Schönen Tag wünscht St3ve


----------



## DerFox (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also hier funktioniert der DL super - allerdings sind die Server wirklich suuuuuuuuperlangsam im Moment.


----------



## Bora (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

So ein Tipp am Rande an die Alien-Spieler:

Die Decken und Wände sind eurer Terrain, nicht der Boden


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wie kann ich die klasse ändern?


----------



## MegaNerdy (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> *gähn* eine reine mp-demo. uninteressant.


 
 Stimmt ne SP demo die 30 mins lang ist und den anfang des games spoilert ohne das man weiterspielen kann wäre wesentlich toller   


 Wie ist denn nun der aktuelle stand der dinge in sachen demo in deutschland?
 Funzen die hier geposteten methoden noch? Oder funzen se nur nichtmehr wegen der steam downtime?

 So ein mist auch das ich hier auf arbeit festhänge grml..


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

die methode mit dem steampowered.com funktioniert einwandfrei ! ich habe bis jetzt nur noch keinen server gefunden


----------



## DerFox (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Auf der GS Seite steht das man mit dem DL seinen Account riskiert? Ist da was dran?


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn das wahr ist...dann dürfte ja eine sehrrrrr große Accountsperrwelle kommen.


----------



## eXBlueEagle (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wo und wie finde ich überhaupt passende server?


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



eXBlueEagle schrieb:


> wo und wie finde ich überhaupt passende server?


 Du selbst kannst das meines Erachtens nicht aussuchen...du gehst auf Quick Match und wartest einfach...also dort wo der Balken "Loading" bzw "Searching Games" anzeigt.

 Ich hoffe mal in der Vollversion ist das dann besser...das ich Entscheide wer wo wann auf meinem Server is.
 Aber ich denke mal das wird auch so sein.

 Grüße


----------



## DrProof (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wenigstens nennen sie die beschnittene MP Demo und nicht Beta wie manche andere Entwickler.. *schiel nach EA*


----------



## eXBlueEagle (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



St3ve schrieb:


> eXBlueEagle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo und wie finde ich überhaupt passende server?
> ...


 mh egal wie lang ich warte,..da tut sich nichts, weder in der dt. als in der engl. version...


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

eigenartig...ich hab doch auch grad gespielt....-.-
 ich würde es zugern auf deren Server schieben...aber ich weiß selber nicht wie es den anderen ergeht... :-/


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

gerade gings bei mir auch noch ... jetzt tut sich da gar nichts mehr


----------



## funkygabe (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



eXBlueEagle schrieb:


> St3ve schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eXBlueEagle schrieb:
> ...


   da bist du nicht der einzige...


----------



## St3ve (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hmm ich war grad wieder auf einem Server drauf...kann leider nicht sagen woran das liegt...evtl wirklich Überlastung?


----------



## Timeris (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Habs grad auch endlich mal geschafft zu zocken. Ich habe als Alien gespielt und kann nur sagen: WOW!
 Die Steuerung selbst fand ich persönlich sehr einfach und gut gelungen, man muss halt ein bisschen üben und die map kennen, man braucht einen sehr guten Orientierungssinn, da man ja auch an Decken und Wänden laufen kann. Drei killing moves hab ich auch schon geschafft, zwei bei Marines, einen bei einem Predator. Der Predator war sehr schnell Geschichte, da ich ihn einfach von hinten mit meinem Schwanz durchbohrt habe ( es schäme sich jeder, der an dieser Stelle falsches denkt!). Bei den Marines hingegen hat es tatschächlich recht lange gedauert, da sie vom zweiten Kiefer des Aliens hingerichtet wurden. Einmal bin ich dabei auch gestorben, weil es nun mal so lang gedauert hat.
 Ich bin gespannt wie das im fertigen Spiel sein wird, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer frustrierend wird.
 Ich versuche jetzt nochmal auf einen Server zu kommen, um mit dem Marine zu spielen. Hoffentlich spielt der sich ähnlich gut, der erste Eindruck ist schon mal positiv.


----------



## Pipi1987 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hi,

 ich wollt mal wissen ob es ein deathmatch ist in dem auch zb aliens gegen aliens  spielen.
 oder können die sich gegenseitig nichts?

 Gruß


----------



## Tchort666 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Jo, is Deathmatch.... Jeder gegen jeden ^^


----------



## CyberBone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

an alle leute die probleme mit der quickmatch funktion haben. Ihr könnt auch gerne einer AvP steamgroup beitreten wenn ihr nicht genug freunde für eine eigene 8-mann gruppe habt und dann könnt ihr einfach jemanden joinen der eine große gruppe hat zum match-starten oder ihr such im groupchat nach leute, gruppen sind in null komma nixx voll. so habt ihr euren spielspaß und müsst net 30min auf nen match warten. hoffe ich konnte euch helfen


----------



## modderfreak (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich das jemals sage, aber die Art, Multiplayerspielen beizutreten ist noch schlechter gemacht als bei der L4D2-Demo. Dabei hatte doch AvP2 einen vernünftigen Serverbrowser..das immer alles verschlimbessert werden muss D:

Btw, gibt es irgendwo eine config Datei oder was dergleichen? Ich bekomme Augenkrebs von den 60Hz die mir das Spiel aufzwingen will.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



modderfreak schrieb:


> Btw, gibt es irgendwo eine config Datei oder was dergleichen? Ich bekomme Augenkrebs von den 60Hz die mir das Spiel aufzwingen will.


 Sind jetzt 60 fps etwa auch nicht mehr flüssig genug? 
 Beschwerst Du Dich im Kino auch über die 24 Bilder/Sekunde? :-o


----------



## Timeris (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



modderfreak schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich das jemals sage, aber die Art, Multiplayerspielen beizutreten ist noch schlechter gemacht als bei der L4D2-Demo. Dabei hatte doch AvP2 einen vernünftigen Serverbrowser..das immer alles verschlimbessert werden muss D:
> 
> Btw, gibt es irgendwo eine config Datei oder was dergleichen? Ich bekomme Augenkrebs von den 60Hz die mir das Spiel aufzwingen will.


 Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann soll es im fertigen Spiel dedicated Server geben, somit auch nen Serverbrowser.


----------



## CyberBone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



modderfreak schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich das jemals sage, aber die Art, Multiplayerspielen beizutreten ist noch schlechter gemacht als bei der L4D2-Demo. Dabei hatte doch AvP2 einen vernünftigen Serverbrowser..das immer alles verschlimbessert werden muss D:
> 
> Btw, gibt es irgendwo eine config Datei oder was dergleichen? Ich bekomme Augenkrebs von den 60Hz die mir das Spiel aufzwingen will.


 das spiel wird einen serverbrowser bekommen und zwar zu release wenn es auch dedi-server gibt. also abregen und mit der demo erstmal glücklich sein


----------



## baummonster (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Chemenu schrieb:


> modderfreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Btw, gibt es irgendwo eine config Datei oder was dergleichen? Ich bekomme Augenkrebs von den 60Hz die mir das Spiel aufzwingen will.
> ...


 Das hat doch nix mit flüssig zu tun. Im Fernsehen hat man auch nur 24/25 fps, trotzdem gibts 100 oder 200Hz Buntglotzen. Das gleiche isses bei PC Monitoren. 60Hz auf Röhre is extrem anstrengend für die Augen

 Um zur eigentlichen Frage zu kommen: Bin bisher nicht fündig geworden, vllt gibts nen Eintrag in der Reg dafür oder so


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



baummonster schrieb:


> Chemenu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > modderfreak schrieb:
> ...


 
 Ja aber das Spiel wird kaum die Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors verstellen. Wenn überhaupt hat es einen fps lock bei 60 fps.
 Ob der Monitor diese dann mit 60, 100 oder 120 Hz darstellt ist ja wieder was anderes.


----------



## modderfreak (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Chemenu schrieb:


> baummonster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Chemenu schrieb:
> ...


   Uhm..doch? Genau das tut es. Überhaupt, ich kenne kein Spiel, das von Haus aus die Einstellungen vom Desktop übernimmt. Wie sollte es die auch wissen?
 Und komm von dem Gedanken weg dass FPS gleichbedeutend mit Hz sind.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



modderfreak schrieb:


> Uhm..doch? Genau das tut es. Überhaupt, ich kenne kein Spiel, das von Haus aus die Einstellungen vom Desktop übernimmt. Wie sollte es die auch wissen?


  Von was zum Teufel redet ihr da eigentlich? 
  Kein Spiel auf dieser Welt ändert die Bildwiederholfrequenz von meinem Monitor. Der läuft immer genau @ 60 Hz, d.h. er zeigt 60 Bilder pro Sekunde an. Und dabei ist es völlig egal ob die Grafikkarte 25 fps oder 100 fps generiert. 



> Und komm von dem Gedanken weg dass FPS gleichbedeutend mit Hz sind.


  Wenn Du meinen Post mal lesen würdest, dann würdest Du auch bemerken dass ich genau das Gegenteil geschrieben habe.  


 # Edit - Quote gefixt


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wie kann ich leute für eine gruppe suchen ? ( steamnewbie)


----------



## baummonster (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> wie kann ich leute für eine gruppe suchen ? ( steamnewbie)


   Über die Steam Friendlist. Da kannst du entweder einzeln Leute hinzufügen (ähnlich ICQ etc) oder du kannst steamgroups beitreten. In einer Gruppe siehst du dann alle anderen Mitglieder der Gruppe, was sie gerade spielen etc. Ingame kannst du dann diese Leute zu einem Match einladen bzw eingeladen werden


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *gähn* eine reine mp-demo. uninteressant.
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es fängt erstmal damit an einem Spiel beizutreten, denn ein eigenes Spiel kann man nicht eröffenen (eine LAN-Funktion gibt es nicht!). Das dauert z.T. sehr lange, da es keine Server gibt. Richtig nervig ist das "Invite"- und "join"-System von Steam, wenn man mit Freunden spielen will. In ein laufendes Spiel kann man gar nicht erst beitreten. Zudem hat das Spiel einen Bug mit dem Sprachchat, denn manche Spieler rauschen nur in der Lobby. Im Spiel hat man, wegen der fehlenden Server, einen Ping von gefühlten (Anzeige gibt es nicht) 100ms, sodass die Aliens durch die Gänge laggen. Dem Spiel merkt man die Konsolen"herkunft" an, da z.B. die Steuerung des Aliens gegenüber AvP2 vereinfacht wurde. Es läuft jetzt ohne Tastendruck an Wand und Decke, statt des "Angriffssprungs" aus AVP2 ("E" Taste) gibt es die langsamen finishing-moves.

 Bei dem chaotischen Deathmatch scheint der Marine durch die langsame Fortbewegung ein leichtes Opfer. Durch das mehrstöckige Level nutzt der Scanner nämlich nur bedingt. Genau zielen kann er offenbar auch nicht, daher ist es schwer mit der Pulserifle genau zu treffen.



DerFox schrieb:


> Auf der GS Seite steht das man mit dem DL seinen Account riskiert? Ist da was dran?


Sollte Valve das tatsächlich machen, ist (der Noob-Service) Steam für mich gestorben. Schon allein, dass die Deutschen durch Steam ausgeschlossen werden, ist ein Unding. Mal angenommen AvP wird in Deutschland beschlagnahmt. Würde Steam die Importversionen in De deaktivieren?!

 @Chemenu: Es gibt seit XP einen 60Hz Bug bei 3D Anwendungen.


----------



## Prinzdan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

habt ihr auch so große probleme beim finden von gruppen
Hab ne halbe stunde gesucht und nix gefunden


----------



## Gustav2008 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Frage mich wie ihr die Demo zockt am PC finde ich keine Spiele, andere aus meiner Freundesliste können nicht in meine Gruppe/Lobby, ich auch nicht in andere. Firewall-Probleme haben wir schon ausgeschlossen. Naja, wenn man mal kurz das valve Forum ansieht, scheint das Problem ja "alle" zu haben. Aus Spaß hab ich mir die Demo auf der PS3 jetzt auch gezogen, oh Wunder, es klappt auf der PS3 auch kein Spiel zu finden 

 Wie macht das PC-Games (gerade)?


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> @Chemenu: Es gibt seit XP einen 60Hz Bug bei 3D Anwendungen.


   Nachdem ich mich nun erkundigt habe was dieser ominöse 60 Hz Bug sein soll, und festgestellt habe dass der mich sowieso nicht tangiert (mehr als 60 Hz kann mein Monitor nicht), kann ich nur sagen dass auch dieses Problem nicht vom Spiel selbst, sondern vom Grafikkarten-Treiber verursacht wird, weshalb es logischerweise auch nicht per "Config-File" behoben werden kann. 
   Ist also auch wieder ein anderes Thema. 

  @modderfreak
  Wäre mal interessant zu wissen auf was für einem Monitor Du eigentlich spielst. Und ob Du in Deinem ursprünglichen Post nun wirklich die Bildwiederholfrequenz Deines Monitors (Hz), oder aber die Bildwiederholrate des Spiels (fps) gemeint hast. 

  Ersteres würde dann zu diesem 60 Hz Bug passen. Letzeres wäre evtl. sogar wirklich per Config-File änderbar.
  Manchmal werden Spiele aber vom Entwickler absichtlich auf eine bestimmte Bildwiederholrate limitiert um die Chancengleichheit im MP zu wahren. 
  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde das so z.B. bei DOOM³ und Quake IV gemacht...


  # Zum Thema AvP Demo
  Mein Download wurde gerade von Steam zurückgesetzt, dabei war ich schon über 50%. WTF!?    
 # Korrigiere
 Der ganze Client ist abgeranzelt...


----------



## moeykaner (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

bei mir geht auch grad nichts...findet keine spieler


----------



## modderfreak (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Chemenu schrieb:


> baummonster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Chemenu schrieb:
> ...





Chemenu schrieb:


> modderfreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Uhm..doch? Genau das tut es. Überhaupt, ich kenne kein Spiel, das von Haus aus die Einstellungen vom Desktop übernimmt. Wie sollte es die auch wissen?
> ...


   Wie von was reden wir? Von was redest du?? Es geht um einen Röhrenmonitor, der hat weder eine native Auflösung noch eine fixierte Bildwiederholfrequenz. Ingame kann man nur die Auflösung ändern, aber nicht die Bildwiederholfrequenz, irgendwo muss sie aber festgelegt sein, daher meine Frage nach einer config-Datei.

  Du hast zwar geschrieben, dass du FPS und Hz unabhängig voneinander siehst, reitest aber weiterhin darauf herum. Es geht hier nicht um die FPS, NUR um die Hz, die FPS interessieren keinen, das Thema FPS gab es nie bis du es aufgebracht hast   


    Ich habs jetz auch ein bisschen länger gespielt, insgesamt kommt es im Moment zu unbalanciert rüber. Der Predator ist zu stark - er sieht alles, ist selber (teilweise) unsichtbar, verfügt über die Nahkampfwaffen des Aliens und über die Schusswaffen der Marines (logischerweise nicht 1:1, aber er hat für beides ein passendes Pendant). Kurz um: als Predator macht man alles und jeden fertig, das Alien bekommt was der Predator übrig lässt und der Marine ist sowieso nur Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



modderfreak schrieb:


> Wie von was reden wir? Von was redest du?? Es geht um einen Röhrenmonitor, der hat weder eine native Auflösung noch eine fixierte Bildwiederholfrequenz. Ingame kann man nur die Auflösung ändern, aber nicht die Bildwiederholfrequenz, irgendwo muss sie aber festgelegt sein, daher meine Frage nach einer config-Datei.


 Na klar ist die festgelegt. Im Grafikkarten- bzw. Monitor-Treiber.
 Das Spiel hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Das Spiel ändert Deine im Treiber eingestellte Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht. Wenn im Spiel Dein Monitor nur noch @ 60 Hz läuft, dann ist das sehr wahrscheinlich auf diesen vorher angesprochenen Bug zurückzuführen.



> Du hast zwar geschrieben, dass du FPS und Hz unabhängig voneinander siehst, reitest aber weiterhin darauf herum. Es geht hier nicht um die FPS, NUR um die Hz, die FPS interessieren keinen, das Thema FPS gab es nie bis du es aufgebracht hast


 Ja und warum? Weil Deine Aussage "das Spiel ändert die Bildwiederholfrequenz" doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen dass Du wahrscheinlich die Bildwiederholrate des Spiels meinst.


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab es gerade auf der PS3 installiert um zu sehen, ob das Matchmaking dort besser funktioniert. Leider habe ich dort dasselbe Problem, man findet entweder niemanden oder es dauert ewig. 

 Sehr gute MP Demo...  

 Und wenn man mal drin ist, ist es irgendwie sehr ernüchternd. Ich werde es wohl erst kaufen, wenn man ein paar ernstzunehmende Reviews im Netz finden kann.


----------



## timtakel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Kann mir mal jmd erklären wie man da die klasse wechseln kann? in der tastenbelegung steht nix ....bin als predator gestartet und konnte nicht mehr machen als n paar laaaaangweilige schläge und mich unsichtbar machen ...laaaangweilig


----------



## man1ac (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

LOL 
 wer spielt denn da im Movie?
  Ein Alien was nicht mal an der Decke läuft? wo gibts denn das?   

 Der Predator kann sich auch Unsichtbar machen, war im AvP2 sehr hilfreich (nur gegen Marins)


 Aber das beste ist ja 

 Was soll der scheiss Wallhack beim Alien?   
 Ist ja voll Realitätsfremd

 gabs bisher in noch keinem teil der Serie, und die hab ich im Kasten stehen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



timtakel schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd erklären wie man da die klasse wechseln kann? in der tastenbelegung steht nix ....bin als predator gestartet und konnte nicht mehr machen als n paar laaaaangweilige schläge und mich unsichtbar machen ...laaaangweilig


 Mir gings als Alien genauso.
 Bis auf Primär und Sekundärangriff und den Finish Move war auch nücht weiter.
 Konnte auch nicht wechseln.
 Wenn das alles is wird der MP nicht so dolle.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Manchmal werden Spiele aber vom Entwickler absichtlich auf eine bestimmte Bildwiederholrate limitiert um die Chancengleichheit im MP zu wahren.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde das so z.B. bei DOOM³ und Quake IV gemacht...


Verwechseltst du Bildwiederholrate mit FPS? 



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> timtakel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann mir mal jmd erklären wie man da die klasse wechseln kann? in der tastenbelegung steht nix ....bin als predator gestartet und konnte nicht mehr machen als n paar laaaaangweilige schläge und mich unsichtbar machen ...laaaangweilig
> ...


Was soll den so ein Alien sonst können? Aber der Predator sollte eigentlich mehr drauf haben.


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

vor und nach der runde kann man rasse wechseln , als predator muss man halt die waffen finden und die dann auswählen und mit der mittleren maustaste benutzten ... als alien ... ja is halt so


----------



## baiR (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Alien vs. Predator wurde doch auch für den australischen Markt geschnitten, warum wurde dies also nicht auch für den deutschen Markt gemacht?    

  Wenn der deutsche Staat seine Bürger wie Kinder behandelt wenn sie Spiele zensieren lassen warum soll Australien es nicht aus den gleichen Grund tun?

  Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?

  PS: Ich bin strikt gegen Zensur aber da es in Dt. nun mal nicht anders geht müssen Abstriche gemacht werden.
  Daher fände ich es gut wenn hier eine geschnittene Version erscheinen würde aber ehrlich gesagt geht es mir nur immer um die deutsche Lokalisation und das Herunterladen von Mappacks auf der Xbox 360 ohne VPN denn ich mag brutale Spiele.


----------



## HerrKarl (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich komm auch nach langer Wartezeit in kein Spiel hinein (dankeschön Konsolen-MP-Lobby) .

Gibts da irgendeinen Workaround oder muss ich wirklich ewig warten bis vielleicht mal zufällig ein Spiel für mich aufgeht?


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Alien vs. Predator wurde doch auch für den australischen Markt geschnitten, warum wurde dies also nicht auch für den deutschen Markt gemacht?


   Es wurde nicht geschnitten, das wird Sega/ Rebellion auch nicht tun, nach eigenen Aussagen.


----------



## Antalos (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Habe jetzt 2h Spielzeit hinter mir...und bin recht begeistert...jetzt kann meine öschi-version kommen^^

ok...ich musste 40 min warten bis ich auf einen server kam....wieso gibts eigendlich keine serverlist?? naja...ist halt ne demo...


----------



## nonamenolife (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Muss man da echt 40 Minuten und länger in der Such-Schleife warten, bis man vielleicht mal spielen kann? Nach 5-10 Minuten hab ich immer abgebrochen, weil ich dachte, da ist wohl irgendwas kaputt...


----------



## freeZz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich dreh durch !?!?!? erstens kommt bei mir das ich steam brauch um des zu installen ... aber ich HABE STEAM dann kommt das firefox keine verknüpfung hat ... ich wies nich wie ich die erstellen soll ?? und etz geht garnix mehr etz is es garnich mehr verfügbatr dreCKK


----------



## baiR (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alien vs. Predator wurde doch auch für den australischen Markt geschnitten, warum wurde dies also nicht auch für den deutschen Markt gemacht?
> ...


 Ich bin mir aber fast sicher dass ich hier auf PC Games gelesen habe dass Sega der australischen Behörde eine leicht geschnittene Version vorgelegt hat und dass das Spiel jetzt doch in Australien erscheint.


----------



## man1ac (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

WTF   
 Wer spielt den die Demo bei euch???
 Ein "Alien" gehört an die Decke  
 Ein "Predator" greift nur selten Frontal an; und wenn doch dann getarnt.

 Seit wann kann ein "Alien" durch Wände sehen   

 Die Aura von "Marine" "Predator" und "Alien" haben im AvsP2 wesentlich besser ausgesehen.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Verwechseltst du Bildwiederholrate mit FPS?


 Mit Bildwiederholrate meine ich die FPS. Die Anzahl der Bilder pro Sekunde die von der Grafikkarte generiert werden.
 Und mit Bildwiederholfrequenz die Frequenz des Monitors.



 Hab jetz auch ein paar Runden spielen können. 
 Als Marine fand ichs absolut super, die Atmo wurde gut getroffen finde ich.

 Beim Alien komm ich mit der Steuerung an Wänden und Decken nicht zurecht. Irgendwie bleib ich so oft hängen und kann dann nicht weiter bis ich mich fallen lasse.  

 Beim Predator konnte ich keine Waffen benutzen. Keine Ahnung wo man die in der Map finden sollte.... ich hab keine gesehen. Wurde nur immer selbst vom Blaster in Fetzen geschossen. 

 Performance ist aber super. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so in der Vollversion mit DX10/11.


----------



## Pakra (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich konnt jetz auch bisschen spielen...kam nach 50 mal neuversuchen und 30 min warten, dann doch mal auf eine Map...

  Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, da ich leidenschaftlicher Predatorfan bin..und ich mir bereits ALLE Videos zu diesem Spiel 10 mal reingesogen habe, war ich so scharf darauf dne Pred zu zocken..auch im Multiplayer...aber DENKSTE..gleich vorab...falls ich was übersehen habe, soll mir das bitte wer sagen..falls nicht -> Es kann wohl nur 2 Preds auf einer Karte geben, und auch nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Aliens...bei Marines ka...da waren imma sau viele da. Da frag ich mich, was solld as....ich will dieses Spiel haben, weil ich den Pred spielen will und das auch im Multiplayer und ich hab kein Bock da n Wettclicken jedesmal zu veranstelten, wer als erster auf den Pred drückt um ihn als Klasse auszuwählen. Hab mehr als 10 runden gespielt und konnt den nie auswählen. Bei Marine und Alien gabs nie Probleme. Also wenn das in der Endversion auch Gang und Gebe auf anderen Maps, werd ich den MP nich zocken.. 

  Was das gameplay der andern angeht..naja..wie shcon überall beschrieben...das Alien zu spielen brauch Übung..sehr unübersichtlich, man verliert schnell die Orientierung und als Marine is man halt langsam und alles, aber es waren durchaus meistens immer Marines Nr 1 in der Scorelist. Also wiklrich begeistern tut michs nich bis jetz...hoffe dass wird besser in der Endversion. 

  kurz noch, für alle die nich auf die Maps raufkommen, wartet nich immer ewig, bei mir hats besser geklappt, wenn ich immer mal wieder neugestartet hab und nach 20 mins, ging dann ein Spiel los.....Geduld ^^.. 

 Rebellion hat n Kommentar abgegeben an den langen Wartezeiten zu arbeiten...man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



freeZz schrieb:


> ich dreh durch !?!?!? erstens kommt bei mir das ich steam brauch um des zu installen ... aber ich HABE STEAM dann kommt das firefox keine verknüpfung hat ... ich wies nich wie ich die erstellen soll ?? und etz geht garnix mehr etz is es garnich mehr verfügbatr dreCKK


 Na dann viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche in Deinem System.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Schneller gehts wenn man sich im Chat abspricht und einlädt.   

  " Alien vs. Predator 3 (AVP 3 The Game) (AVP) " ist ne coole Public Gruppe.


----------



## leckmuschel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

find das game nicht so prickelnd. eher wieder ein dicker hype... macht gar kein spaß multiplayer, evtl. marine, weil der geile sound von diesem radar stimmig ist. aber sonst, run and gun..


----------



## DrUnK3n (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Pakra schrieb:


> Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, da ich leidenschaftlicher Predatorfan bin..und ich mir bereits ALLE Videos zu diesem Spiel 10 mal reingesogen habe, war ich so scharf darauf dne Pred zu zocken..auch im Multiplayer...aber DENKSTE..gleich vorab...falls ich was übersehen habe, soll mir das bitte wer sagen..falls nicht -> Es kann wohl nur 2 Preds auf einer Karte geben, und auch nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Aliens...bei Marines ka...da waren imma sau viele da. Da frag ich mich, was solld as....ich will dieses Spiel haben, weil ich den Pred spielen will und das auch im Multiplayer und ich hab kein Bock da n Wettclicken jedesmal zu veranstelten, wer als erster auf den Pred drückt um ihn als Klasse auszuwählen. Hab mehr als 10 runden gespielt und konnt den nie auswählen. Bei Marine und Alien gabs nie Probleme. Also wenn das in der Endversion auch Gang und Gebe auf anderen Maps, werd ich den MP nich zocken..


 Das wird wohl was mit der Balance zu tun haben. Preds sind ja nun doch ein wenig härter drauf als der Rest!


----------



## modderfreak (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



freeZz schrieb:


> ich dreh durch !?!?!? erstens kommt bei mir das ich steam brauch um des zu installen ... aber ich HABE STEAM dann kommt das firefox keine verknüpfung hat ... ich wies nich wie ich die erstellen soll ?? und etz geht garnix mehr etz is es garnich mehr verfügbatr dreCKK


   Benutz den Internet Explorer? Bei einem Mal wird schon nix passiern. Oder starte Steam und such die Demo im Steameigenen Browser - obwohl da weiß ich nicht inwiefern das in Deutschland geht.


----------



## Pakra (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



DrUnK3n schrieb:


> Pakra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, da ich leidenschaftlicher Predatorfan bin..und ich mir bereits ALLE Videos zu diesem Spiel 10 mal reingesogen habe, war ich so scharf darauf dne Pred zu zocken..auch im Multiplayer...aber DENKSTE..gleich vorab...falls ich was übersehen habe, soll mir das bitte wer sagen..falls nicht -> Es kann wohl nur 2 Preds auf einer Karte geben, und auch nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Aliens...bei Marines ka...da waren imma sau viele da. Da frag ich mich, was solld as....ich will dieses Spiel haben, weil ich den Pred spielen will und das auch im Multiplayer und ich hab kein Bock da n Wettclicken jedesmal zu veranstelten, wer als erster auf den Pred drückt um ihn als Klasse auszuwählen. Hab mehr als 10 runden gespielt und konnt den nie auswählen. Bei Marine und Alien gabs nie Probleme. Also wenn das in der Endversion auch Gang und Gebe auf anderen Maps, werd ich den MP nich zocken..
> ...


 Ja klar, aber Rebellion hat doch vorher groooß immer wieder betont, wie balanced die Klassen unter sich sind und so weiter...und bis jetz waren bei meinen Runden fast immer nur Marines aufm 1. Platz...
 Konnt jetz endlich mal 1-2 Runden den Pred spielen und sooo krass stark is der net...liegt vllt daran, weil man noch net weiß wo die ganzen Waffen liegen und so...aber allein mit Cloak und Wristblades is der ganz normal...und die paar Waffen die er suchen muss, geben auch nette Campingplätze ab für alle anderen. 
 Naja...is ja nur ne 8 mann DM Demo....hoffentlich isses was anderes wenn man dann im Endspiel Speciesdeathmatch hat...dann muss man auch nicht mehr seine eigene Spezies umbringen^^.


----------



## IXS (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Die tatsache, dass sie das Spiel nicht über Steam zum Download anbieten können, liegt einfach daran, dass Steam (warum auch immer) noch immer keine Möglichkeit einer sicheren Altersverifizierung gefunden hat. Wenn nun über Steam Spiele in Deutschland bezogen werden könnten, welche Indiziert sind, dann würde das schlechte Konsequenzen für Steam.de haben...


 
 Dann müssen sie das Portal komplett abschalten. Denn sie können auch nicht feststellen, ob nicht ein 12-Jähriger ein Spiel ab 16 spielt. Das ist genauso strafbar.



> Das alles spricht aber ja nicht gegen einen Import aus dem Ausland..., damit dürfte eigl. niemand ein Problem haben - auch macht es für Steam überhaupt keinen Sinn im Bezug auf die o.g. Punkte das Spiel zu sperren, oder die Inhalte zu verändern (sowas passiert eher weil man die Sprache auf Deutsch usw. hat und somit deutscher Content den Anderen überschreibt- sowas ist wohl auch kaum von Steam gewollt...)


 Sie haben es doch schon getan. Bei Red Orchestra z.B. 
 Eine US Lizenz in Deutschland betrieben, sorgt für eine Zensur bei der Gewaltdarstellung.


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hauptsache wieder meckern ne^^

omg..


----------



## N-o-x (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



IXS schrieb:


> kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die tatsache, dass sie das Spiel nicht über Steam zum Download anbieten können, liegt einfach daran, dass Steam (warum auch immer) noch immer keine Möglichkeit einer sicheren Altersverifizierung gefunden hat. Wenn nun über Steam Spiele in Deutschland bezogen werden könnten, welche Indiziert sind, dann würde das schlechte Konsequenzen für Steam.de haben...
> ...


   Das Spielen dürfte wohl nicht das Problem sein, eher der Vertrieb, also Verkauf als Download über Steam. Wenn man sich das Spiel im Ausland als DVD Version kauft und in Deutschland aktiviert, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Grund, wieso man das unterbinden sollte, denn hier tritt Steam nicht als Vertriebsplattform auf. 

   Das wäre als wenn die Betreiber der Securom Aktivierungsserver zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden könnten, weil ein Minderjähriger ein in UK gekauftes, aber in Deutschland indiziertes Spiel beim ersten Start aktivieren muss. Ergibt keinen Sinn, da der Kopierschutzbetreiber nichts mit dem Verkauf zu tun hat.

   @Demo:
   Danke nochmal an *CyberBone* für den Tipp mit der Gruppe und dem Joinen.     
    Hat super funktioniert und nach 2 Std erfolglosem Versuchen einem Spiel beizutreten hab ich es so hinbekommen endlich mal zu spielen. 

   Demo hat mächtig Bock gemacht. Hab den Predator zugelost bekommen und hab mir mit einem Marine und einem Alien in 3 Matches immer die ersten 3 Plätze geteilt. Spricht also für's Balancing.


----------



## GR0BI75 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Für AvP gibt's inzwischen einen Patch und das Lobby-System funktioniert merklich besser.

 Je öfter ich es spiele, desto besser gefällt's mir! Das ist der
 atmosphärischste MP-Shooter seit "Left 4 Dead" und mir als SP-Liebhaber
 kommt es sehr entgegen. Grade als Marine entfaltet das Ding sein ganzes
 Können und man fühlt sich - wenn man den Predator ignoriert - komplett
 in "Aliens" versetzt. Das rauchige Rattern der MG, das sonore Radar und
 vor allem das dynamische Atmen verbreitet eine exzellente beklemmende
 Stimmung. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Hintergrund-Schlachtensound. Laut
 wird's nur, wenn Gegner aufeinander treffen, was das Gameplay sehr
 schön akzentuiert. Wenn der SP den Level hält, mache ich mir da gar
 keine Sorgen.

 Auch die ausserirdischen Spezien halten einen bei Laune. Mit dem Alien
 durch die Gänge wetzen - Alien³ lässt grüßen! Einzig mit dem Predator
 werd' ich noch nicht so ganz warm, denn im Demo-Level wirkt er wie ein
 Fremdkörper. Das könnte sich im Dschungelsetting natürlich umkehren,
 aber in diesem Szenario wirkt alles so unübersehbar wie in eine
 Alienfilm-Umsetzung, in die der Predator sich lediglich einmischt. 

 Was mich aber wirklich stört: der Predator ist viel zu klein! Ansonsten
 passt alles. Lichtsetzung ist klasse, die Alien-Animationen sind toll
 anzusehen und das Spiel an sich ist so einnehmend, dass spontane
 Verbrüderungen vorkommen. Es gibt nur den Deathmatch-Modus, in dem
 jeder gegen jeden kämpft, auch die Spezien untereinander. Aber es bei
 mir oft vorgekommen, dass man sich auch ohne Absprechen untereinander
 nicht in Quere kommt oder gleich Seite an Seite kämpft - sehr schön!
 Aber als ich zum ersten mal einem unsichtbaren Predator gegenüberstand,
 war ich enttäuscht - der war genauso groß wie mein Marine. Zu
 verschmerzen...


----------



## DomShadow (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Klappt nicht wirklich besser! War zwar inwzsichen auf 2 Games drauf, der letzte gerade eben ganze zeit conenction issues, total schlimm am laggen!
 Und naja, trotzde muss man minutenlang suchen bis man mal iwo conencted wird, es ist zum kotzen!


----------



## Titato (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Habe die Demo nun auch mit allen drei Klassen gespielt. Ich muss sagen es ist nicht nur blödes rumgemetzel, da muss man als Predator oder Alien vorsichtig agieren. Einfach drauf und bäm ist nicht. Am besten natürlich immer von hinten und nen schönen finishing move machen^^ Aber so richtig fun macht es als Marine. Man ist von jeder Seite aus verwundbar. Man hat zwar den Radar und man weiss, von welcher Richtung das Objekt sich nähert, aber man weiss nicht, ob es oben oder unten ist. Plötzlich ist das Piepen weg und taucht hinter dir ein neues auf....schlimm wirds, wenn alle von allen Seiten kommen. Dann ist es übel und dann hilft nur Magazin leer ballern und schreien^^ hoffe deutsche Spieler werden von Sega auch berücksichtigt und hoffentlich werden wir in keinster Weise benachteiligt, selbst wenn das Spiel offiziell nicht in D erscheint. Jetzt bin ich noch auf den SP gespannt, bin aber zuversichtlich.


----------



## Akela (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

mein problem ist im moment das sobald ich auf spiel starten gehe die verbindung zu steam getrennt wird

bis vor 2 std. ging alles super wollt jetz nochmal kuez ne runde zocken aber nix mehr


----------



## St3ve (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Falls es nicht erwähnt wurde...bzw. höre ich viel "Klasse zugelost bekommen".
 Man kann sich sehr wohl die Klasse auswählen! Mann muss über dem Bild die kleineren Symbole anklicken, die eben jeweils für Predator, Alien oder Marine stehen. Natürlich gehört auch Glück dazu und es könnte sein das vorher natürlich die Predatorplätze belegt sind. 

 Weiß jemand aber hier...was es mit der Auswahl von der Art von Alien, Marine u. Predator auf sich hat? Sind das wirklich Klassen in der Vollversion oder sind das nur Skins...? Ich vermute mal zweiteres...wäre aber trotzdem nett wenn das Alien Warrior wirklich so ein Übertier wäre. 

 Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Gustav2008 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Diese AvP Demo ist einfach ein schlechtprogrammierter consolen port. Wer nach dem Patch immer noch keine verbindun zu anderen Spielern hat, oder keine Spiele findet, der hat warscheinlich mehr als eine IP, sprich mehr als die Provider-IP in seinem TCP/IP eingetragen. Nachdem ich alle Lan-IP gelöscht hatte, hat die dumme AvP Demo auch sofort Spiele und Spieler gefunden.

 Großartige Leistung, wenn die Demo schon so anfängt 

*Schlampig umgesetzt*, sonst kann man dazu wenig sagen.


----------



## Limettenzinkgelb (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

habe den thread nicht ganz durchgelesen und möglicherweise wurde das schon erwähnt, aber wusstet ihr das diese demo die e3 konsolen demo ist. das ist nun mehr als ein halbes jahr her und scheinbar hat rebellion seither auf dem pc keine test mehr durchgeführt.


----------



## direx999 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also gestern bin ich in kein Spiel gekommen. Hab es dann heute früh, vor der Arbeit, noch einmal ausprobiert. Da wurde ein Update aufgespielt und siehe da, nach 30 sec. war ich im Spiel. Warum nicht gleich so ...
 Wenn man die Klasse auswählen will, dann reicht ein Klick auf das jeweilige Bild. Predator zu spielen scheint Glückssache zu sein, weil die Klasse wohl nur bis zu 2 Spieler auswählen können. Ich hab als Marine eine runde gezockt und bin zufrieden.
 Grafik passt und läuft auf meinem Uralt Rechner sehr gut (PentiumD 830), der Marine bewegt sich sehr langsam, ist aber mit der Pulserifle sehr wehrsam. Wer als Alien oder Pred frontal angreift, hat keine Chance. Die karte ist sehr dunkel und recht übersichtlich, so das auch Spiele mit 4 Personen durchaus Spaß machen.
 Mittlereile wartet das Matching nicht mehr auf 8 Spieler, wenn eine bestimmte Zeit verstrichen ist. Dann wird einfach das Spiel mit den Spielern gestartet, die da sind. Finde ich ganz gut ...

 Direx


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey wenn hier paar Leute Lust auf Team-Deathmatch hätten könnte man sich ja mal im Steam Chat treffen und ein Spiel erstellen. Also quasi ein Gentlemen's Agreement    
  Ich heiß in Steam auf jeden Fall genauso wie hier. Also noch fröhliche Jagd! Oder.... Überleben.    

 # Edit
 Wahnsinn, das Spiel wird mit jedem Match geiler!


----------



## krucki1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie kann man als Predator die Waffen benutzen die man aufgesammelt hat? Ich bin irgendwie zu blöd dafür


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



krucki1 schrieb:


> Wie kann man als Predator die Waffen benutzen die man aufgesammelt hat? Ich bin irgendwie zu blöd dafür


 Mir gings genauso.  

 Drück einfach 1 oder 2, ich glaub mit den Ziffern 1-4 kann man die Waffen wählen. Da kommt dann auch so ein Auswahlmenu ins Bild. Abfeuern ist glaub ich standardmäßig auf der dritten bzw. mittleren Maustaste. So war es bei mir zumindest.


----------



## krucki1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wow, danke für die so schnelle Antwort.
  Bis zum Menü habe ich es geschafft aber ich bekam es nie ausgelöst. Habe festgestellt das das Spiel das Drücken meines Mausrads nicht als Maustaste 3 ansieht, habe es nun umbelegt und es klappt. Man kann auch mit linker Alt Taste abfeuern.


----------



## SCUX (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich hoffe sehr das es in der finalen Verison ein Tutorial gibt


----------



## Limettenzinkgelb (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich wusste erstmal auch nicht was zu tun ist. eben habe ich erfahren das man sich durch drücken irgendwelcher tasten aus einem finish move befreien kann.   

 bei der vollversion wird erstmal die einzelkampagne gespielt, danach müsste es dann auch mit dem mp controlling klappen


----------



## DarkForces (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hallo kann mir jamand helfen,ich wollte A.vs P. Demo runter laden aber mein Account wurde gleich gespert bei Steam. Hilfe.
MFG.


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

steam hat anscheinden damit begonnen allendeutschen die in besitz der demo sind das spiel von der Spielsliste zu nehmen und die installation unmöglich zu machen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Jetzt hat Steam endgültig den Vogel abgeschossen. Hab vorhin noch die Demo gespielt und jetzt logge ich mich ein und es wurde einfach aus meiner Spieleliste gelöscht. Bei manch anderen wurde anscheinend sogar der ganze Account gesperrt. Sagt mal, geht's noch?
 Ich hab jetzt wirklich die Faxen dicke und werd mir solche Spiele, die derlei Plattform nutzen in Zukunft einfach nur noch saugen und den Rest kaufen. Wenn die Spielebranche es nicht anders will: Bitteschön!


----------



## paplok (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich finde es einfach nicht nett ....... Wir werden immer so behandelt als wären wir keine menschen .....  Ich bin 19 und sehe es nicht ein als 12 jähriger behandelt zu werden.... Ich finde steam ist jetzt zuweit gegangen ...... Die deutschen sind imer die bösen ... dürfen nichts.....  kein spass.... nur bezahlen bezahlen bezahlen........ und dafür kriegen wir nicht einmal eine kleine demo geschenkt -.- !!!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> steam hat anscheinden damit begonnen allendeutschen die in besitz der demo sind das spiel von der Spielsliste zu nehmen und die installation unmöglich zu machen


 Jupp, meine Demo ist auch weg.
 Besonders doof, da ich heute Abend erst wieder an meinen Spielerechner gekommen wäre und ich mir am Donnerstag extra Steam auf dem Notebook installiert habe, um die Demo schon runterzuladen und dann heute Abend schnell per Backupfunktion zu kopieren...

 Aber mein Account ist noch da.
 Lächerlich wegen sowas den Account gesperrt zu bekommen. Die Demo ist ja (noch) nicht indiziert und vorallem ist es eine gratis Demo.  

 Ich hatte die Demo über den steampowered.com/?cc=us Link "geladen" und nicht per VPN  zugegriffen, vielleicht ist das ein Unterschied bezüglich Account sperren / nicht sperren? 

 Nun bin ich doch schon was gespannter, was mit der Vollversion geschehen wird.

 Ganz toll ist auch, dass die Demo aus der Liste entfernt wurde, die Daten aber noch da sind...


----------



## Brain23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

das ist der ober hammer soll nur noch ma einer sagen och steam ist doch ganz gut. die löschen die demo aus meinem acc gehts noch.zum glück hab ich es nicht bestellt werde ich auch nicht.ich warte die 1 woche dann länger auf bc2


----------



## Fireball8 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

also ich habe um 16 Uhr noch spielen können, werde aber wohl erst Sonntag wieder gucken können obs noch in meiner Liste is, da ich hier kein Steam hab.^^ Ich finds aber auch übertrieben wegen so einem Spiel schon wieder so nen Mist zu bauen, Dead Space find ich da z.B. viel schlimmer als AvP. Naja von den ganzen Politikern und den Leuten von der USK halte ich sowieso nich viel : /


----------



## paplok (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

aber wie wir schon alle wissen die deutschen bürger sind in deutschland sklaven der Politiker -.-
 ich finde es auch zum glück das ich avp 3 nicht für pc gekauft habe wegen steam..... warte jetzt auch nur noch auf bc2


----------



## Pakra (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Für alle die noch Probleme haben mit dem Pred   

 Ihr fangt nur mit den Wristblades an. Alle andern Waffen müsst ihr euch zusammen suchen. Weiterhin sind auch NUR die Wristblaeds zum Nahkampf da...ALLE anderen Waffen für den Fernkampf. Sobald ihr eine Waffe gefunden habt (wenn ihr den FokusMode anmacht könnt ihr alle Waffensymbole sehen auf der Karte) müsst ihr benutzen drücken, um sie aufzunehmen. Es ist so konzipiert, das ihr stets Nahkampf betreiben könnt mir den WB. Die anderen Waffen sind als Sekundärwaffen in eurem "Inventar". Bei der Compisteuerung sind die Sekundärwaffen auf der der 3. Mousetaste. Auswählen könnt ihr diese mit 1-4. z.B. Alien greift euch an, ihr habt die RazorDisc als Sekundärwaffe ausgewählt, ihr greift das Biest mit den Wristblades an stoßt es zurück, dann geht ihr ein Stück zurück und drückt die 3. Mousetaste und ihr werft die RazorDisc auf das Mistvieh. Hab auch ne Weile gebraucht, bis ich das kapiert hab..aber ich muss sagen ich finds gut gelöst für den Pc. wobei ich mir noch eine andere Nahkampfwaffe gewünscht hätte....wie zum Beispiel den Speer..

 Dennoch, mir gefällts mit jedem Match mehr..."thumbs up"


----------



## BrokenSaint (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Gibts noch ne möglichkeit die demo zu spielen?? 

Da sitz ich den ganzen tag auf der arbeit, freu mich das man es anscheinend spielen kann und wollt es eben runterladen, da seh ich das hier.....also mehr als schweinerei kann man das nicht nennen und sowas sollte man eigentlich als deutsche Spielezeitschrift auch nicht unterstützen und über ein spiel berichten, was dann für uns deutsche mal wieder uninteressant wird, wenns nicht spielbar ist.....

Dann werd ich mit dem Import auch warten.....nachher hat man ein Spiel gekauft was man nur spielen darf. wenn man über die grenze fährt und einen Anschluss im Ausland besitzt........(Fahrtkosten sollte man der deutschen Politik mal schön in Rechnung stellen)


----------



## Vohaul42 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Steam endgültig den Vogel abgeschossen. Hab vorhin noch die Demo gespielt und jetzt logge ich mich ein und es wurde einfach aus meiner Spieleliste gelöscht. Bei manch anderen wurde anscheinend sogar der ganze Account gesperrt. Sagt mal, geht's noch?
> Ich hab jetzt wirklich die Faxen dicke und werd mir solche Spiele, die derlei Plattform nutzen in Zukunft einfach nur noch saugen und den Rest kaufen. Wenn die Spielebranche es nicht anders will: Bitteschön!


  Na ja, die Demo war eben nicht für Deutschland bestimmt. Und dass es Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann, ist seit gestern von diversen Seiten und Magazinen zu hören.

  Und nein: Wer eine z.B. UK Version von AvP kauft, wird das Spiel ganz normal installieren und spielen können. Steam wird weder Eure Festplatten / Spiele löschen, Eure Grundrechte beschneiden, oder Euch Nachts ne Analsonde einpflanzen. 

  Ich habe z.B. auch MW2 als US Version, die hierzulande auch schon auf dem Index steht und kann sie immer noch ganz normal spielen.

  Meine Demo ist auch weg, und natürlich ist das ärgerlich aber wie gesagt, der Weg sie zu installieren war auch nicht so ganz koscher


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

es gibt noch eine möglichkeit , aber die ist nicht wirklich legal und ihr riskiert damit euren steam account ... hier trozdem mal der link : Seite 18 ganz oben steht ne anleitung http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=663856&page=18


----------



## Prinzdan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hat sich des spiel bei euch eig auch selbst installiert .kann es nicht mehr neu downloaden


----------



## paplok (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

naja wir haben halt pech   Steam hätte doch einfach ein alters überprüfungs system machen können ...blablabla xD.. dann wären auch nicht soviele leute jetzt so sauer  ... wie ich xD ...


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/34200/     wenn du den proxy an hast geht der download


----------



## paplok (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ja sehe ich jetzt selber xD nur ich wahr so sauer das ich das spiel gelöscht habe xD und jetzt wieder von vorne laden muss xD


----------



## xesued (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ok, das wars.
 Ab sofort verwende ich nicht mehr das Wort "Deutschland", sondern sage ab sofort nur noch "Scheißland".

 Warum können die nicht wenigstens den Leuten, die ihre Kreditkartendaten hinterlegt haben, von diesem Jugendschutzblödsinn befreien? Das sollte ja wohl ein ausreichender Altersnachweis sein, wenn sie scheinbar sonst keinen Bedarf sehen, sich was einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## paplok (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Der tag wird  noch kommen! Und deutschland wird deshalb auch ihrgen wann wieder uncut . Da ich bezweifel das die Politikern immer das machen dürfen was die wollen in deutschland !!! 8 %  avp demo nur 15 kb/s na das ist ja neu xD so wenig habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen xD


----------



## MegaNerdy (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Noch mehr gute nachrichten:

 http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/showthread.php?p=139030

 Wie wahr das ganze ist bleibt abzuwarten... aber wenn es wahr ist: Happy pirating!
 Frage ist jetzt ob ich meine preorder abbestellen sollte.. am ende bleib ich auf nem game sitzen das ich nichtmal spielen könnte..


----------



## Antalos (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

tja...jetzt ist die demo weg von meinem account...bislang hatte ich recht wenig gegen die zensur in Deutschland...aber das GEHT ZU WEIT!!!, hier werden Bürger um ihre RECHTE BESCHNITTEN, und das vom anbieter einer dritt software!!!

Bin mal gespannt ob die Vollversion auch einfach so verschwindet...dann gibts juristenkrieg...man kennt nicht umsonst Jurastudenten!!!


----------



## DarkForces (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Das bringt mich nicht weiter mein Account ist immer noch weg,könnte keiner von euch mir weiter helfen oder genügt es ein neuen Account zu erstelen damit ich mein teuer gekauftes Spiele wieder spielen kann?


----------



## INU-ID (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



DarkForces schrieb:


> Das bringt mich nicht weiter mein Account ist immer noch weg,könnte keiner von euch mir weiter helfen oder genügt es ein neuen Account zu erstelen damit ich mein teuer gekauftes Spiele wieder spielen kann?


   Hallo.

 Da das Spiel / die Spiele auf deinem alten Account liegen, wird dir ein neuer Account nichts bringen. Wende dich an den Steam Support und frag freundlich nach warum dein Account gesperrt wurde. Sag das es sich um ein Mißverständnis/Versehen handeln muß usw. Mit viel Glück bekommst du deinen Account wieder freigeschaltet.

 Wenn du allerdings Pech hast bleibt er gesperrt, für immer.


 INU.ID


----------



## funkygabe (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

und was bringt dich zu der annahme?


----------



## funkygabe (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Limettenzinkgelb schrieb:


> habe den thread nicht ganz durchgelesen und möglicherweise wurde das schon erwähnt, aber wusstet ihr das diese demo die e3 konsolen demo ist. das ist nun mehr als ein halbes jahr her und scheinbar hat rebellion seither auf dem pc keine test mehr durchgeführt.


 und was bringt dich zu der annahme?


----------



## MegaNerdy (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



funkygabe schrieb:


> Limettenzinkgelb schrieb:
> 
> 
> > habe den thread nicht ganz durchgelesen und möglicherweise wurde das schon erwähnt, aber wusstet ihr das diese demo die e3 konsolen demo ist. das ist nun mehr als ein halbes jahr her und scheinbar hat rebellion seither auf dem pc keine test mehr durchgeführt.
> ...


 
 Im steam forum melden sich nen paar leute die auf der E3 letzten jahr waren und exakt diese demo gespielt haben auf konsolen. Einer meint auch er hätte email kontakt zu rebellion wo bestätigt wurde das die demo einfach nur ein port der E3 demo ist.


 Hi btw Nethlem hier


----------



## IXS (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



xesued schrieb:


> Ok, das wars.
> Ab sofort verwende ich nicht mehr das Wort "Deutschland", sondern sage ab sofort nur noch "Scheißland".
> 
> Warum können die nicht wenigstens den Leuten, die ihre Kreditkartendaten hinterlegt haben, von diesem Jugendschutzblödsinn befreien? Das sollte ja wohl ein ausreichender Altersnachweis sein, wenn sie scheinbar sonst keinen Bedarf sehen, sich was einfallen zu lassen.


 Der "Jugendschutz" bei Steam ist eine Farce. Die haben scheinbar nichts verstanden. Normalerweise dürfen die nicht einmal Spiele wie "Bejeweled" anbieten, wenn das Spiel keine USK Ratifizierung hat. Kein USK Ratifizierung heißt automatisch "Index", darf also nur ab 18 angeboten werden.

 Rechtlich wäre es eigentlich so, dass man zuerst das Alter des "Kunden" überprüfen MUSS, bevor man demjenigen ein Spiel zugänglich macht. Also ein 12 Jähriger auch nur Spiele bis 12 Jahre erhält. Dazu MUSS der Weg über Volljährige erfolgen. Also muss Steam in Deutschland so eingerichtet sein, dass NUR Volljährige den ERSTzugriff haben, und diesen dann an ihre Kinder -passend eingestellt- weiter geben. Wer also Steam etwas böses will, hat bereits echte Grundlagen zum Verklagen zur Verfügung.

 Tatsache ist, dass Spiele ohne USK nicht offiziell in Deutschland beworben werden dürfen. Diese sind dann lediglich ab 18, aber nicht verboten. Es sei denn es finden sich gesetzeswidrige Inhalte wie Kinderpornographie oder Hakenkreuze. Gewaltdarstellung in Spielen ist nicht Gesetzeswidrig.

*Ein Account ist nicht mehr offiziell! *Und hier lässt sich ohne Weiteres das Alter feststellen. Bei Falschangaben (Dokumentfälschung) kann man immer noch mit der bösen Willkür des Kunden Klagen abwehren. 

 Ich kann nur jedem raten, sich kein Spiel zu kaufen, das über Steam "aktiviert" werden muss.
 Mittlerweile ist es ja so, dass* auf den Datenträgern nur Steam enthalten *ist, und *der Key, ist *genau so viel wert, *wie ein online gekaufter Key*. Also, obwohl man das Spiel in den US gekauft hat, wird es dann erst in Deutschland geladen und aktiviert. So, als ob man den Key eben über Steam gekauft hätte.

 Kurz: Die Typen, die Steam verwalten sind einfach strunzdumm und sollten auch nicht nur einen Cent verdienen.


----------



## passi13 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Die reden hier von ner Internationalen version, ich hab mir allerdings die AT Version bestellt, gilt dann auch bei der das ich nicht aktivieren kann? Wenn ja kann ich meine Bestellung umgehend stornieren.


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

http://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/5.html


----------



## BlackSaturn (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

sagmal was soll denn dieser humbuck?! 

Ich habe 70 euro für die hunter ed. hingeblättert und darf sie mir nur "anschauen"? ich glaub es hackt! die spiele welt ist nicht mehr das, was sie mal war! sie ist dämlich, und einfach nur noch auf irgendwelche kiddies gerichtet...
ich werde das game aber garantiert nicht stornieren, sondern sogar (SORRY das ich das jetzt sage/schreibe) das game irgendwie auf andere Wege zum laufen bekommen. 
es kann ja wohl nicht sein das erwachsenen spielern vorgeschrieben wird was sie zu spielen haben, und was nicht.. überall kommen die anwälte etc. angesch***  sobald man volljährig ist... und bei einem Spiel spackt die ganze Nation herum?! 
hoffentlich bekommen die Handlanger ihr fett weg... ich koch grad vor wut. - dennoch bleib ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## Gothard (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Naja die Demo soll man ja auch nicht bei uns Spielen können ^^ bzw sie macht eine Überprüfung woher man kommt ^^ da gibts es viele Tricks um das zu umgehen also ich kann die Demo 1A spielen ^^ und ich wette das man mit dem selben Porgamm was ich nutze auch später die vollversion spielen kann


----------



## Wallrider (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



INU-ID schrieb:


> DarkForces schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das bringt mich nicht weiter mein Account ist immer noch weg,könnte keiner von euch mir weiter helfen oder genügt es ein neuen Account zu erstelen damit ich mein teuer gekauftes Spiele wieder spielen kann?
> ...


   Wenn das stimmt, finde ich diesen Schritt mehr als rechtlich bedenklich.    

  Es kann ja nicht sein, dass nur durch die IP Umgehung der gesamte Account gesperrt/gelöscht wird.
  Die 20 Spiele die man vorher für teures Geld gekauft hat, können einem nicht einfach entwendet werden!
  Denn die nutzung eines VPN Programmes ist in Deutschland legal bzw. nicht verboten.
  Wenn ich ein Spiel in England kaufe und ich das hier in Deutschland legale Spiel aktivieren möchte kann darauf hin nicht solch eine Aktion folgen. Das ist ja noch schlimmer als die Kindle Buch "Panne" letztes Jahr!

  Das ist praktisch Diebstahl und vergleichbar mit folgendem Beispiel:
  Alle deine gekauften Bücher werden dir aus deinem Haus weggenommen, nur weil du ein verbotenes Buch gekauft hast. Ich beweifel sehr dass das in Deutschland so umgesetzt werden darf,
  halte das sogar für *strafrechlich *bedenklich...    

 Ich hoffe PC Games harkt da mal nach.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Tja da kann sich ja nun echt niemand beschweren wenn das Spiel hier in Deutschland raubkopiert wird, wenn die einzige möglichkeit das Spiel legal zu nutzen der Steam ist und dort das Spiel für Deutschland gesperrt ist, kann man ja noch nicht mal auf eine Importversion zurück greifen. Bloß blöd das man es mit einer Kopie nicht online zocken kann.


----------



## dab2212 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

*Angeblich* geht von Deutschland aus gar nix mit dem Spiel. Das wäre aber auch für ne Menge britischer und amerikanischer Staatsangehöriger ein Schlag ins Gesicht, die hier in Deutschland leben.

 Aber solange nur dieser seltsame Email-Verkehr von irgendnem Typen als Beweis angebracht wird glaube ich da gar nix. Und wessen Steam-Account wird denn wegen einer öffentlich runterladbaren Demo gesperrt??? So blöd ist Valve nicht, sich den Markt in Deutschland mit so einer Aktion zu versauen.


----------



## Prime85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann können sich alle Steam-Befürworter mal kräftig auf die Schulter klopfen.  

 Ohne Steam und Online-Aktivierungen gäbs solche Problem wohl nicht.


----------



## smart (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Da sieht man mal wie weit Deutschland schon zu einem Kontrolstaat geworden ist!
In ein paar Jahren wird es schlimmer als in der DDR sein!
Wir sollten als Deutsche uns gegen diese Politik wehren!


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> http://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/5.html


   Das trifft es ja irgendwie nicht ganz, die Geschichte ist eher ein unglückliches Zusammentreffen von deutschem Indizierungswahn (BPjM) und einer schlechten Publishingentscheidung (Steam). Es ist ja nicht verboten das Spiel zu verkaufen aber halt nur unter dem Ladentisch und diesen Service kann oder will der Steam nicht bieten.


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Prime85 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann können sich alle Steam-Befürworter mal kräftig auf die Schulter klopfen.
> 
> Ohne Steam und Online-Aktivierungen gäbs solche Problem wohl nicht.


   Genau meine Meinung, ich hab soooo ein Grinsen im Gesicht 
 Was wurde einem damals zur Veröffentlichung von HL2 und Steam nicht alles vorgeworfen, das würde nieee gemacht werden und paranoid, und verrückt und was weiß ich nicht alles.
 Jetzt haben die Leute, die damals nicht verzichten konnten, eben die Probleme. Und das wird sicherlich NOCH schlimmer werden. Hach, ich freu mich schon, Popcorn, anyone? 
 PS: Schadenfreude ist soooo schöööön


----------



## dangee (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

unter dem link steht auch gleich mal folgendes:



> gamestar.de berichtet, dass das SEGA Produktmanagement sich dazu geäußert hat: "...es gäbe keinerlei Probleme, man könne das importierte Spiel über Steam aktivieren."
> 
> SEGA Product Management says: Activation of imported Version of AvP 3 will WORK
> 
> Quelle/Source: http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/egoshooter/2312443/aliens_vs_predator.html


 http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/showthread.php?p=139030


----------



## KuDoS (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

ich geb razor maximal en tag bis ers uploaded...


----------



## Deathlife (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> PS: Schadenfreude ist soooo schöööön


 Für was denn Schadenfreude? Man weiß doch das die Meldung gar nicht stimmt.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



KuDoS schrieb:


> ich geb razor maximal en tag bis ers uploaded...


   Ist Razor eine Person?

  aber btt
  Ich frag mich allerdings wo das Problem bei der Geschichte ist ich habe mir ja auch z.B. einen Key für die in Deutschland indizierte US-Version von L4D gekauft und konnte das Spiel uncut über den Steam aktivieren ... warum zicken die bei AVP so rum? Nur weil der Entwickler es offiziell nicht in Deutschland veröffentlichen will?


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Deathlife schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PS: Schadenfreude ist soooo schöööön
> ...


   Versteh ich nich, soll das heißen, dass die Leute, die hier schreiben es sei ihnen die Demo gelöscht worden, dass die lügen?


----------



## Odin333 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> KuDoS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich geb razor maximal en tag bis ers uploaded...
> ...


 Nur drei Worte: Non Steam down.


----------



## marwin756 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Das sind mir die liebsten. Die Bunte schreibt irgendwas, keiner weiß was genaues, aber aufregen kann man sich ja schonmal.
Selbst wenn, mir persönlich ist das Spiel relativ wayne, obwohl ich mich natürlich trotzdem drüber aufregen würde, wenn ichs nicht spielen könnte


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > KuDoS schrieb:
> ...


   Soll was heißen?
 Steam ist nicht down?
 Kein Steam Download?
 Wäre schon ganz interessant


----------



## marcial (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Dann sag ich mal viel Spass, wenn sich alle ne gecrackte non steam Version holen weil sie kein Bock auf Zensur haben.


----------



## marwin756 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur drei Worte: Non Steam down.
> ...


   Non steam down. Maybe Westerwelle-English   
 Or a Mischung aus Französisch ( Non ) und Englisch ( down ).


----------



## stockduck (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Prime85 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann können sich alle Steam-Befürworter mal kräftig auf die Schulter klopfen.
> ...


 Ich finde Steam noch immer super. Bei mir geht es nämlich. Österreich(er) sei dank.   

 Und ich würde mal vor eurer Haustüre kehren. Einzig und alleine ihr könnt was gegen eure politiker tun.


----------



## Goldbaersche (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



marwin756 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


   Kein Steam Download, ihr Spacks!!!!


----------



## marcial (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



marwin756 schrieb:


> Non steam down. Maybe Westerwelle-English
> Or a Mischung aus Französisch ( Non ) und Englisch ( down ).


 Scheisse wenn man coole Sprüche ablassen will und gar nicht weiß wovon man redet was?

 http://www.google.de/search?q=non+steam+down


----------



## smart (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Deathlife schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


 
 Also die Datein sind noch auf dem rechner nur kann es nicht mehr gestartet werde. Und aus steam wurde es rausgelöscht das ist richtig!
 Also ist da schon was dran das es in Deutschland nicht über steam spielbar ist!


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Wieso regt ihr euch eigentlich auf ?

 Seit November 2009 ist bekannt, daß dieses Spiel in Deutschland nicht erscheinen wird !
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,699113/Aliens-vs-Predator-Kein-Deutschland-Release-Zu-brutal-fuer-den-deutschen-Markt/PC/News/ 

 Desweiteren ist jeder selbst Schuld, der sich auf die Geschäftspolitik der Onlinedienste einlässt und somit die Entwertung gekauften Eigentums akzeptiert.

 Im übrigen wird Microsoft im April seinen Dienst für die X-Box abschalten.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Microsoft-schaltet-Online-Dienst-fuer-Ur-Xbox-ab-923521.html 

 Allen Fanboys von Onlinediensten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim zocken.


----------



## marwin756 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



marcial schrieb:


> marwin756 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Non steam down. Maybe Westerwelle-English
> ...


   Zum Glück haben wir dich.... sonst würde ich noch dumm sterben....


----------



## mindlessjack (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Nun ja .... dann muss ich mir wohl das Spiel saugen und auf gecrackten Servern spielen und da es ein deutschlandweites Verbot geben wird werden die auch zahlreich vorhanden sein


----------



## Fuffy (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Meine ehrliche Meinung: F*CK DEUTSCHLAND!

 Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf solch eine Bevormundung! Echt armselig SEGA wenn sich das Bewahrheiten sollte, seid ihr für mich gestorben!

 Wenn das Spiel STEAM vorraussetzt, ich es aber nicht in DTL aktivieren darf, was soll das dann? Hallo hab ich was verpasst? Ihr habt doch n Arsch offen... Geht bei allen anderen Importversionen genauso. OMFG ich hab über 80 Ocken in den Sand gesetzt falls sich das als richtige Info rausstellen sollte... (Habs mehrmals gekauft).

 DANKE DEUTSCHLAND!


----------



## ReBoot (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Was für ein totaler Schwachsinn. Importversionen haben über Steam seit jeher funktioniert, Sega scheinen aus einem anderen Grund das Spiel nicht verkaufen zu wollen.


----------



## Goldbaersche (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



ReBoot schrieb:


> Was für ein totaler Schwachsinn. Importversionen haben über Steam seit jeher funktioniert, Sega scheinen aus einem anderen Grund das Spiel nicht verkaufen zu wollen.


   PROPAGANDA!
 DAnach (nach der INdizierung) wird das ja nicht mehr in D beworben


----------



## hitazcl (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir das Spiel tatsächlich schon bei gamesonly.at vorbestellt habe!
Es wäre jetzt zu ärgerlich, wenn ich das Spiel geschickt bekomme und es nicht funktionieren würde.
Eine Sauerei ist das, sollte es nicht anders kommen!


----------



## TheMadman (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Kurz und knapp: Sauerei! Komm mir als Deutscher Bürger diskriminiert vor, das sollte vor Gericht gehen.


----------



## Bonc (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Fuffy schrieb:


> Meine ehrliche Meinung: F*CK DEUTSCHLAND!
> 
> Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf solch eine Bevormundung! Echt armselig SEGA wenn sich das Bewahrheiten sollte, seid ihr für mich gestorben!
> 
> ...


   Da kann ich nur zustimmen ,in der vergangenheit war mir das ja egal ob was indiziert ist oder nicht.kann mann ja im ausland bestellen.aber das jetzt ist ja wohl die höhe da macht doch sega auf regierungskonform und versaut ohne jeglichen grund den spielspaß,ich persönlich fand es ja gestern schon sehr dreist das meine demo aus steam verschwunden ist.da bleibt einen wirklich nur ne raubkopie zu besorgen aber aus dem alter bin ich eigentlich raus ,das war mal zu c64 zeiten angesagt.nun werde ich aber direkt in die illigalität getrieben.Es ist ernsthaft zeit gegen die bevormundung vorzugehn wenn jetzt sogar schon die spielehersteller und der gleichen mit diesen "schei..." mitziehen


----------



## sandman2003 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

komischerweise sagt der der US bzw UK support dass es aktivierbar ist^^ naja

wenn dann frag ich nen kumpel aus holland er solle mir nen neuen acc erstellen und des da aktivieren dann starte ich den einfach hier


----------



## cydrake (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Mit VPN (zB Hotspot shield) gehts. 

 Mal sehen wie es mit der Vollversion läuft.


----------



## Fuffy (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Bonc schrieb:


> Fuffy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine ehrliche Meinung: F*CK DEUTSCHLAND!
> ...


 Ha mein Freund C64 Zeiten... 


 Aber mal ehrlich: Ich kam gestern nur dazu die Demo zu installieren und dachte mir heute früh ich probier die mal aus. Als ich diese dann nicht mehr in den Steam Games fand: "Hallo?" Schnell mal paar Foren durchschaut und dachte mir: "Geil Schwanz abgeschnitten, lebst ja in DTL, wird ja durch die Importversion anders."


 Danke Sega, ihr habt mich sage und schreibe fast 15 Jahre auf meinen digitalen Weg begleitet. Dank dieser Aktion endet unser Zusammenleben hier.


----------



## INU-ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



cydrake schrieb:


> Mit VPN (zB Hotspot shield) gehts.
> 
> Mal sehen wie es mit der Vollversion läuft.


   Hallo.

  Wenn man schon Tipps zur Umgehung der "Steam-Regeln" postet, sollte man zumindest dazu schreiben dass *das Risko besteht, das Valve den Steam-Account anschließend sperrt* - wie schon mehrfach passiert. Denn erst wenn man sich des Risikos bewusst ist trägt man selbst die Schuld falls es einen erwischt.

  @Fuffy: Von der Aufforderung zur Urheberrechtsverletzung würde ich ebenfalls abraten...

  MFG INU.ID


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



marwin756 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


   Es macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn du dasselbe nochmal wiederholst. Wenn dich jemand fragt, was das heißt, dann bedeutet das, er weiß nicht, was der Satz soll, also schreib doch einfach, was du damit meinst.
 Kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## movieaddict (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

was mal wieder zeigt, dass an irgendwelche onlineaktivierungsschwachsinn gebundene games scheisse sind. wenn der ganze online quatsch nicht zum spielen "gebraucht" werden würde wären die importversionen kein thema. und sega würde sich sicher über unsere auslandsimporte im geldbeutel freuen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Gibt noch so viele andere schöne Spiele.
BOYKOTT!


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



smart schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deathlife schrieb:
> ...


   Das weiß ich auch, fragt sich nur, ob der das auch weiß, wenn er die Meldung in Frage stellt 
 Das Ganze erinnert mich an die Geschichte mit 1984 und Amazons Kindle


----------



## FlorianStangl (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Egal ob man sich ärgert oder nicht: Aufrufe zum Raubkopieren haben hier nichts verloren. Ihr könnt euren Unmut sowohl sachlich als auch gemäß der Foren-Regeln ausdrücken.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Da warte ich erstmal auf offizielle Bestätigung.

Normalerweise kann man im Ausland kaufen und in Deutschland aktivieren.


----------



## baiR (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ich glaube Sega hat keine Ahnung dass der deutschsprachige Markt in Europa der größte ist und sie hier eigentlich am meisten Umsätze machen können.    
  Hätten am besten mal in der Schule aufpassen müssen.

  Ich sage nur selbst schuld wenn die Raupkopien in die Höhe steigen denn wenn sich wegen der nicht möglichen Aktivierung in Deutschland das Spiel durch Raupkopien verbreitet wird das nicht nur für den deutschsprachigen Markt Auswirkungen haben sondern dadurch wird das Spiel überall verbreitet auch in anderen Ländern. 
  Immerhin ist das Inet Global und wenn sich Raupkopien von den Spiel in Deutschland verbreiten wird es auch auf andere Länder übergreifen.
  Ich hoffe die werden ihre Quittung mit ner hohen Raupkopiereranzahl bekommen, diese Idioten aber dann werden sie es wieder auf die Plattform PC schieben.    

 Microsoft weiß da besser bescheid, sogar Gears of War 2 für die Xbox 360, wo von Anfang an klar war dass es nicht in Dt. erscheint, ist komplett ins Deutsche lokalisiert wurden. Ich denke sie haben dies nicht nur für die anderen deutschsprachigen Länder gemacht die vlt. zusammen nur winzige 20 mio Einwohner haben denn sie wissen wahrscheinlich dass sich ziemlich viele Deutsche das Spiel aus den Ausland importieren lassen.
 In der Xbox 360-Gamerszene ist GoW ziemlich bekannt, auch in Dt, dass zeigt dass auch Spiele die nicht in Dt. offiziell erscheinen in Deutschland erfolgreich sein können.


----------



## Nightmarechild (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Tja ich verstehe Sega nicht warum bringen sie das Spiel nicht zur USK und bekommen ihr 18 Rating ? Es wurde so viel Werbung gemacht ( Game trailer, pcgames etc.) dass es sich wohl trotzdem noch für Sega finaziell lohnen würde.
 Ich habe es auch vorbestellt bin aber echt am überlegen ob ich es jetzt abbestellen muss.

 So wird man als ehrlicher Kunde gerade zur illigalität getrieben, wenn man hier AVP spielen will , wird man es in Garena oder ähnlichen "Groups" online spielen. 
 Wirklich schade


----------



## Fuffy (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



INU-ID schrieb:


> cydrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit VPN (zB Hotspot shield) gehts.
> ...


 
 Äh hast Du hier was verwechselt? Ich rufe niemand zum Raubkopieren auf!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Die Art Kommentare sind einfach unmöglich, baiR.

Wartet doch bitte erstmal auf eine offizielle Stellungnahme.
Wenn ich behaupte, dass Modern Warfare 3 nicht in Deutschland aktivierbar sein wird, weil mir der Activision-Support das geschrieben hat, dann verflucht doch auch nicht gleich jeder die Firma, sondern wird erstmal abwarten, ob da etwas dran ist.


Wäre vermutlich besser gewesen die News erst zu veröffentlichen, wenn es eine offizielle Stimme dazu gibt.
Dem Ruf des Spiels hat es mit Sicherheit geschadet, unabhängig davon, ob es nun wahr oder falsch ist.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

FAIL


----------



## Subsanaty (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Das das Spiel nicht in D zu kaufen und zu spielen sein wird,liegt doch nur zum Teil an SEGA.
 Die wahren Schuldigen sind doch die Politiker mit ihrern abartigen Freigabekriterien.
 Als Erwachsener wird man in D gegängelt und genötigt,wenn man Computerspiele für Erwachsene spielen möchte.Diese Situation ist doch untragbar!
 Also lasst euren Frust an den Politikern aus,und nicht an Spieleherstellern,die darauf nur reagieren.


----------



## stockduck (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Subsanaty schrieb:


> Das das Spiel nicht in D zu kaufen und zu spielen sein wird,liegt doch nur zum Teil an SEGA.
> Die wahren Schuldigen sind doch die Politiker mit ihrern abartigen Freigabekriterien.
> Als Erwachsener wird man in D gegängelt und genötigt,wenn man Computerspiele für Erwachsene spielen möchte.Diese Situation ist doch untragbar!
> Also lasst euren Frust an den Politikern aus,und nicht an Spieleherstellern,die darauf nur reagieren.


 
 Schön gesagt!


----------



## Antalos (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ich bin langsam verunsichert...werde aber meine vorbestellung noch nicht stornieren...

scheinbar hat sich das produktmanagement von SEGA gemeldet und beteuert, dass AvP als import aktivierbar sei...

...Sega scheint mir von der organisation her langsam schlimmer zu sein, als meine hochschule...und ich dachte schlimmer gehts nicht....hoffe der Support-Mensch bekommt ein wenig ärger...für das, was er angerichtet hat^^...
...falls nicht...kauf ich einfach keine Sega spiele mehr...angefangen bei Napoleon TW...


----------



## Nova24 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Immer wieder traurig anzusehen, wie Deutschland darauf verzichtet die Staatskassen durch die MwST zu füllen. Statt dessen lieber mehr Steuern vom Bürger einkassieren. Denn wer AVP haben und spielen will, kommt so oder so, früher oder später an das Game dran. Und das unter Garantie. Nicht das ich Raubkopierer unterstütze, aber wir alle kennen doch die Wahrheit. Oder wurde die auch schon indiziert?


----------



## LostHero (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

sorry aber wenn ich sowas ignorates wieder mal von steam lese, verlier ich jedes noch so geringe mitleid mit den ganzen "firmen" die am heulen sind, dass die raubkopierer ihre geschäfte zu grunde richten.

so eine news SCHREIT ja förmlich danach sich ne "steamless" version aus einschlägigen quellen zu besorgen.

wird es AVP2 auch ohne steam zu kaufen, bzw importieren geben?
oder is das ähnlich wie bei cod6 mw2 wo auch auf der dvd steam ist?


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



stockduck schrieb:


> Subsanaty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das das Spiel nicht in D zu kaufen und zu spielen sein wird,liegt doch nur zum Teil an SEGA.
> ...


   Nein, Schwachsinn!

 Sega hat AvP doch nicht mal  der USK vorgelegt, es hatte also nie ein "Politiker" die Chance das Spiel zu begutachten. Einzig und allein Sega "gängelt" uns Deutsche und das können sie, weil das Spiel an Steam hängt - super!


----------



## Turbo2000 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Hab auch 5 Stück bestellt und eine schriftl. 
Bestätigung von gamesonly.at , dass es in D mit 
dt. IP aktivierbar ist. So recht glaub ichs noch 
nicht. Notfalls IP verschleiern. Das geht auch mit 
der Demo


----------



## Chemenu (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



LostHero schrieb:


> wird es AVP2 auch ohne steam zu kaufen, bzw importieren geben?
> oder is das ähnlich wie bei cod6 mw2 wo auch auf der dvd steam ist?


  Avp (nicht AvP2, das ist schon ein wenig älter und läuft zum Glück ganz ohne Steam, auch unter Win7^^) wird es ohne Steam nicht geben. Also so wie bei MW2. 

 #Edit



Turbo2000 schrieb:


> Notfalls IP verschleiern. Das geht auch mit
> der Demo


 Die Frage ist nur wie lange. Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das ein Grund für eine Account-Sperre...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Nochmal zur Information hier für einige: Weder die Demo noch die Vollversion des Spieles sind bisher indiziert, verboten oder sonstwas in Deutschland. Das heißt Sega kann jederzeit die Demo veröffentlichen(Warum also zurücknehmen?), sogar die Vollversion in den Laden hier in Deutschland stellen.

 Deswegen verursacht das Ganze bei mir ja so großes Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Nova24 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> stockduck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Subsanaty schrieb:
> ...


 Nein, Schwachsinn!

 Wenn ich Sega wäre, würde ich es auch nicht in Deutschland verbreiten.In diesem Land bekommt man nämlich NUR Steine in den Weg gelegt. Das besagt nämlich das ungeschriebene Gesetz, welches ich als "Das Assozialitäts-Gesetz" bezeichne.
 Ich finds gut von Sega und hoffe das sich noch so einige Spieleschmieden dieser Politik anschließen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuayThai02 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Boar solangsam reichts aber schon!
Deutschland kotzt mich echt an, das einzigste Land der Welt was mit Gesetzen rumschmeißt wie kein anderes, egal ob in der GamingZone oder beim Zoll, TÜV und und und...

ZUM KOTZEN 

Die schreiben einem vor was man machen darf als ob Deutschland Gott wäre -.-


----------



## GodsWeapon (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

zum glück habbich mir die PS3-Version aus österreich importiert, da habbich mit steam nix zu tun. das spiel ist nämlich so der HAMMER. hab die demo heute 5 stunden lang am stück mit typen aus der freundesliste gezoggt, das macht mörderischen spaß!


----------



## Fyrex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Gut das ich eine Xbox360 habe.

Da läuft das Spiel garantiert. Ich brauche auch keine Online-Aktivierung, und kann es jederzeit wieder verkaufen.


----------



## INU-ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



cromas schrieb:


> @FlorianStangl: Wenn man sich das Spiel original kauft, so wie manche hier (zB bei Gamesonly.at) dann darf man es auch bei Torrent runterladen.


   Falsch, denn bei Torrent trägst du selber zur Verbreitung bei. Ich weiß gerade nicht ob man es runterladen darf wenn man es gekauft hat (was ja am Kopierschutz nichts ändert, denn diesen darf man auch dann nicht umgehen - ergo hat man nichts gewonnen), aber verbreiten darfst du es ganz sicher nicht.


Fuffy schrieb:


> Äh hast Du hier was verwechselt? Ich rufe niemand zum Raubkopieren auf!


   Jetzt nicht mehr, denn der entsprechende Beitrag wurde von dir oder der Moderation inzwischen entfernt.


Turbo2000 schrieb:


> Hab auch 5 Stück bestellt und eine schriftl.
> Bestätigung von gamesonly.at , dass es in D mit
> dt. IP aktivierbar ist. So recht glaub ichs noch
> nicht. Notfalls IP verschleiern. Das geht auch mit
> der Demo


   Kann aber (schon bei der Demo passiert) zum Verlust des Steam-Accounts führen.

  @Shadow_Man: Ist es nicht so das Spiele ohne (USK) Kennzeichnung grundsätzlich nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden dürfen? Ich bin mir da gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## LostHero (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Chemenu schrieb:


> LostHero schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wird es AVP2 auch ohne steam zu kaufen, bzw importieren geben?
> ...


 äh ja natürlich das meinte ich ja ^^.

 okay damit is der drops wohl gelutscht


----------



## derDriver (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Fyrex schrieb:


> Gut das ich eine Xbox360 habe.
> 
> Da läuft das Spiel garantiert. Ich brauche auch keine Online-Aktivierung, und kann es jederzeit wieder verkaufen.


 konsolen sind von dem Verbot nicht betroffen.

 ein schelm wer dabei böses denkt


----------



## Subsanaty (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> stockduck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Subsanaty schrieb:
> ...


 Warum hat SEGA das Spiel nicht der USK vorgelegt,na...? Genau,weil sie wissen,das sie für die "ungeschnittene" Version niemals eine Freigabe bekommen hätten.Auch nicht ab 18 Jahren!
 Und SEGA sagt ja selber,das sie das Spiel nicht schneiden werden,damit es in D auf den Markt kommt,weil es die Atmosphäre im Spiel kaputt machen würde.Entweder "ungeschnitten" oder gar nicht.
 Das ist der Grund warum das Spiel nicht in D rauskommt!
 Und Schuld an allem hat die Gesetzgebung,und nicht SEGA!


----------



## sleazy83 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Naja hab ich 0 Verständnis für, bin über 18 und kann wohl selber entscheiden was ich spielen darf und was nicht. Und da es scheinbar zu brutal für Deutschland ist. Muss man es sich wohl oder übel runterladen und über hamatchi oder andere emulatoren auf lans oder so spielen.

 Sehr schade, hätte das Geld sehr gerne den Entwicklern zukommen lassen, naja evtl. kann man ja spenden.


----------



## Serotos (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

schon ne krasse Zensur, die wir hier haben o_O wenn Importe schon nichtmehr klappen und die Mündigkeit so eingeschränkt wird .......


----------



## Snikrot (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Subsanaty schrieb:


> Birdy84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stockduck schrieb:
> ...


 Nach der Gesetzgebung könntest du es aber spielen, der jenige der es scheinbar nicht möchte, ist SEGA.  
 Das ist keine Bevormundung durch den Staat, wie manche sagen, sondern durch Steam und Sega.


----------



## Turbo2000 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Serotos schrieb:


> schon ne krasse Zensur, die wir hier haben o_O wenn Importe schon nichtmehr klappen und die Mündigkeit so eingeschränkt wird .......


 Nochmal die Info, die ich von gamesonly.at bekommen habe:


 Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

 vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
 Aliens vs Predator kann zwar in Deutschland nicht über Steam gekauft werden bzw ist es nicht möglich, die Demo zu laden, eine Aktivierung einer (bei uns) gekauften Vollversion ist allerdings sehr wohl möglich - dies wurde uns von Sega bestätigt!

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 Ihr GamesOnly.at Support


 Abwarten, obs wirklich so kommt. Gibt jetzt anscheinend 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen von Sega...


----------



## Gerrit79 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

jaja, steam die neue linke und recht hand der spielezensur,  da ist man schön der gelackmeierte


----------



## sTormseeka (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Soso Sega will also mein Geld nicht? 
 Tja zum Glück gibts ja einen anderen guten Shooter im Frühjahr (BFBC2)   
 Btw: Die MP-Demo hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt...


----------



## Antalos (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ich habs mir jetzt nicht nehmen lassen und habe mal eine mail an den Support geschickt und gefragt ob nun der Support oder der produktmanager oder gamesonly.at oder wov.de recht hat^^

bin mal gespannt was der support schreibt^^


----------



## Bartholos (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Snikrot schrieb:


> Subsanaty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Birdy84 schrieb:
> ...


 Das lediglich vorrauseilender Gehorsam der durch die deutsche Gesetzgebung und Praktik erzwungen wird. Was nützt Sega der Aufwand des Vertriebs eines Spieles das doch alsbald indiziert wird?

 Wäre der deutsche Jugend"schutz" bzw. die Erwachsenenbevormundung nicht derart prohibitiv würde sich Sega den duestchen (PC-)Markt auch nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen.


----------



## ING (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

*fassen wir zusammen:*


das spiel wäre / ist hierzulande legal ab 18 zu erhalten --> normaler vernüftiger jugendschutz
da steam keine altersverifizierung hat dürfen sie es hier nicht vertreiben(!!!) weil sonst jeder mit einem steam account das spiel laden könnten, egal wie alt er ist
*
 warum bietet es sega nicht an?*


aufgrund der kopf und wirbelsäule ab / rausreiß moves gegenüber den marines bestünde verbotsgefahr
würde sega diese 2-3 szenen hierzulande anpassen hätten sie garantiert ein usk 18 rating bekommen, warum sie das nicht tun ist unklar (evtl. probleme mit dem mp?).
*
 warum bietet steam keine (seit jahren gefordete) alterverifizierung?

*
weil sie aufgrund dessen sehr sehr viele (vermutlich auch "fragwürdige") kunden verlieren können


----------



## Zocker134 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ich frag mich was für verstopfungen Sega hat, sogar Dead Space wurde hier in Deutschland verkauft. Und Dead Space ist ein psycho-game, dazu auch noch schön Brutal, aber EA hat ja Dead Space durch bekommen. Mich stört es trotzdem nicht den ich hab andere Spiele die ich spielen kann. Da brauch ich kein Aliens vs. Predator.. pech für Sega!!


----------



## cromas (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



> > @FlorianStangl: Wenn man sich das Spiel original kauft, so wie manche hier (zB bei Gamesonly.at) dann darf man es auch bei Torrent runterladen.
> 
> 
> Falsch, denn bei Torrent trägst du selber zur Verbreitung bei. Ich weiß gerade nicht ob man es runterladen darf wenn man es gekauft hat (was ja am Kopierschutz nichts ändert, denn diesen darf man auch dann nicht umgehen - ergo hat man nichts gewonnen), aber verbreiten darfst du es ganz sicher nicht.


     Wenn man das Original besitzt, dann darf man es auch runterladen.
  Es muss aber auch genau die gleiche Version sein!
  Das ist genau das Gleiche, wenn man sich eine DVD kopiert. Sicherungskopien sind legal, nur man darf  sie nicht herborgen oder ins Netz stellen. 
  Aber wenn man ein Spiel besitz, dann darf man es auch verändern, ob man es Modden oder auch Cracken nennt. 
 Nur halt verbreiten darf man es nicht. 
 Bei Torrent gibts auch die Option: Nur runterladen!
 Da wird nichts verbreitet. 
  Ich bin gespannt wie SEGA  und Vavle darauf reagieren werden!


----------



## DomShadow (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Benutzt einfach Hotspot Shield zum aktvieren, bzw. spielen, dürfte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## baiR (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Nova24 schrieb:


> Birdy84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stockduck schrieb:
> ...


  
 Fragt sich nur was du davon hast.   



Snikrot schrieb:


> Subsanaty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Birdy84 schrieb:
> ...


 Ihr habt eigentlich alle recht.
 Natürlich ist zuerst einmal Deutschland wegen der Gesetzgebung schuld dass das Spiel hier nicht veröffentlich werden kann. Nur Sega legt sich auch selber Steine in den Weg wenn sie die Aktivierung in Deutschland nicht möglich machen denn man darf als Over 18 auch indizierte Spiele ganz legal aus den Ausland importieren.
 Wenn Alien vs. Predator beim deutschen Steam nicht zu erwerben ist, ist das noch eine andere Sache. Es gibt ja immer wieder solche Politiker die nen Furz quer sitzen haben oder einfach nur ins TV wollen. 

 Wenn man das Spiel im Ausland erwirbt oder eher gesagt es in Dt. besitzt dann ist dies eigentlich wie eine Altersbestätigung. Klar kommen auch Minderjährige an das Spiel aber es ist nunmal von deutschen Gesetz her erlaubt als vollmündiger Bürger auch indizierte Spiele zu besitzen.
 Man kann in Dt. sogar indizierte Spiel in Fachhandel unter der Ladentheke kaufen, es ist vollkommen erlaubt, wenigstens jetzt noch. 
 Sega und Steam braucht nichts zu befürchten wenn sie die Aktivierung in Deutschland ermöglichen weil sie dann gegen kein einziges deutsches Gesetz verstoßen.  

 Komme ich mal wieder auf Gears of War 2 zurück.
 Man kann das Spiel sogar in Deutschland erwerben, die Mappacks kann man sich aber in Dt. nicht herunterladen weil Microsoft da auch übervorsichtig ist aber nicht übervorsichtig in dem Sinne dass es auch nachvollziehbar ist.
 Es ist ganz einfach, wenn man das Spiel schon besitzt und sich dann von selbst, weil man sich darüber informiert hat, über das Spiel die Mappacks zieht dann ist dies so als wenn du in einen Laden ein indiziertes Spiel unter der Ladentheke kaufst, es ist somit völlig legal und die Maßnahme von M$ ist somit sinnlos.
 Genauso ist das mit AvP auch wenn es stimmt.

 @ KabraxisObliv
 Kann sein dass dir meine Posts gegen den Strich gehen aber auch wenn ich es in meinen Post nicht bedacht habe dass dies noch eine unbestätigte Meldung ist heißt dass doch nicht dass ich meine Meinung dazu nicht äußern kann für den Fall dass dies stimmt. Dieser Tread zu der News ist dafür da dass man über diese Meldung diskuttiert und was man davon hällt falls sich diese Meldung sich bestätigt.
 Ich weiß dass es noch nicht bestätigt wurde denn ich habe die News gelesen und wenn jemand die News nicht richtig liest dann bin ich nicht der Schuldige der alle potenziellen Käufer gegen Sega aufhetzt.
 Man sollte immerhin die News vorher lesen bevor man hier kommentiert.


----------



## XLeonX (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Leute das liegt ja nur daran dann sich SEGA für STEAM entschieden hat. Ohne dem wäre es ja kein Problem, dass in Deutschland zu spielen. Ich hab zwar nix gegen STEAM aber es tut mir nur Leid für FANS der Serie in Deutschland. SEGA hätte auch einen anderen Weg einschlagen können von mir aus mit SECUROM oder KEY ABFRAGE etc. Haben sie aber nicht und vorallem wenn es Dedicated Servers angeblich geben soll wofür brauchen die dann STEAM. Ich bin irgendwie froh in Ö zu wohnen obwohl ich D Staatsbürger bin wenigsten werde ich hier nicht so bevormundet. Greetings aus Ö


----------



## XLeonX (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Leute das liegt ja nur daran dann sich SEGA für STEAM entschieden hat. Ohne dem wäre es ja kein Problem, dass in Deutschland zu spielen. Ich hab zwar nix gegen STEAM aber es tut mir nur Leid für FANS der Serie in Deutschland. SEGA hätte auch einen anderen Weg einschlagen können von mir aus mit SECUROM oder KEY ABFRAGE etc. Haben sie aber nicht und vorallem wenn es Dedicated Servers angeblich geben soll wofür brauchen die dann STEAM. Ich bin irgendwie froh in Ö zu wohnen obwohl ich D Staatsbürger bin wenigsten werde ich hier nicht so bevormundet. Greetings aus Ö


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ich hoffe dadurch gehen dem ein oder anderen Spieler mal die Augen auf und er sieht, was durch solche DRM-Plattformen erst alles ermöglicht wird. Da hat man es irgendwann nicht mehr selbst in der Hand was man wo spielen darf. Davor haben ja einige Kritiker schon vor Jahren gewarnt, aber ihnen wurde immer Paranoia und ähnliches vorgeworfen. Wie man sieht, hatten diese Leute vollkommen recht und der ein oder andere kann sich ja schon mal darauf vorbereiten, was passieren würde, wenn es solche Spiele nur noch gänzlich per Downloadvertrieb geben würde. Dann würden wir einige Spiele in Deutschland wohl nie wieder spielen können, weil man mit solchen Systemen das Ganze brutal durchdrücken kann. Daher sollte man sich sehr gut überlegen, ob man solche Systeme wirklich unterstützen sollte. Das muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber es soll schon ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Brain23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

wehe es sagt nochma einer steam ist nicht dran schuld und ganz okey......dann gehe weiter css zocken 0o


----------



## Bora (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## baiR (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dadurch gehen dem ein oder anderen Spieler mal die Augen auf und er sieht, was durch solche DRM-Plattformen erst alles ermöglicht wird. Da hat man es irgendwann nicht mehr selbst in der Hand was man wo spielen darf. Davor haben ja einige Kritiker schon vor Jahren gewarnt, aber ihnen wurde immer Paranoia und ähnliches vorgeworfen. Wie man sieht, hatten diese Leute vollkommen recht und der ein oder andere kann sich ja schon mal darauf vorbereiten, was passieren würde, wenn es solche Spiele nur noch gänzlich per Downloadvertrieb geben würde. Dann würden wir einige Spiele in Deutschland wohl nie wieder spielen können, weil man mit solchen Systemen das Ganze brutal durchdrücken kann. Daher sollte man sich sehr gut überlegen, ob man solche Systeme wirklich unterstützen sollte. Das muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber es soll schon ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregen.


 Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht.
 Aber kann sein dass dies daran liegt dass ich auch ein Gegner von Downloadinhalten und Securom bin und wir beide falsch liegen. 
 Ich habe mir wegen den ganzen Securom und Onlineaktivierungsquatsch auch schon eine Xbox 360 gekauft aber nicht nur deswegen sondern auch für Spiele die auf den PC performancetechnisch schlecht sind oder Spiele die nur auf der Xbox 360 erscheinen wie das göttliche Gears of War 2 außerdem gibt es bei den meisten MP-Spielen die Möglichkeit im Splittscreen zu zocken, nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## darkfuneral (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Eigentlich eine ziemliche Frechheit das jemand der über 18j. ist nicht selbst entscheiden darf welches Spiel er spielen darf oder nicht. Da redet man von Vollmundigen Bürger die Steuern bezahlen und Arbeiten gehen müssen, aber sie dürfen kein AvP spielen. Einfach lächerlich! Da würde ich wenn ich in Deutschland leben würde das Spiel aus Protest schon als Raubkopie ziehen. Soll Sega Deutschland doch in die Röhre schauen, bei Diskriminierung hört der Spass auf.


----------



## Galford (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Bora schrieb:


> So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


 Warum dann nur Steam nennen? Dann zieh gefälligst auch über die anderen her.
 Bei Games for Windows Live kann das früher oder später genauso passieren, bei Ubisoft mit ihrem neuen Kopierschutz (ständige Internetverbindung) ebenso. Nur, die Entscheidung liegt beim Publisher der Spiele, welche Maßnahmen sie ergreifen (ob Steam, Live, Ubisofts Kopierschutz, oder xyz) und welche Einschränkungen damit verbunden sind. Was ich sagen will ist, wenn ein Publisher will, dass du ein Spiel in Deutschland offiziell nicht spielen kannst, dann braucht er dazu KEIN STEAM, sondern kann genauso einen ganz eigenen / anderen Schutz programmieren bzw. verwenden. Das Problem liegt bei SEGA, und nicht bei Steam. 

 Bei der Konkurrenz steht zumindest, dass der Produktmanager von SEGA sagt, man könne importierte Versionen auch in Deutschland aktivieren. 




NikeClaSSic18 schrieb:


> Leute das liegt ja nur daran dann sich SEGA für STEAM entschieden hat. Ohne dem wäre es ja kein Problem, dass in Deutschland zu spielen.


 
 Dann nehmen die das nächste mal LIVE. Dann ist es genauso. Valve hat SEGA nicht gezwungen STEAM zu wählen. 
 Auch LIVE bietet z.B. eine Abfrage des Erscheinungsdatums, d.h. du kannst das Spiel erst spielen wenn es am Erscheinungstag freigeschaltet wird. Nur ist sowas optional für einen Publisher, d.h. kein Publisher muss so eine Abfrage nutzen. Und wenn LIVE das kann, kann es auch Spiele für Deutschland sperren. SEGA hat die Waffen gewählt!


----------



## Brain23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Galford schrieb:


> Bora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.
> ...


 Warum steam weil es die n1 war ,kennste die geschichte von half life 2 und die verpackung dazu? da stand leider nicht drauf das man das online activieren muss habe die bestimmt vergesse nee!!! denk ma drüber nach warum? und der rest sind alles ableger von steam!! weil das ja leuft


----------



## baiR (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Galford schrieb:


> Bora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.
> ...


 Genau aus diesen Grund denke ich dass die Zukunft den Konsolen gehört.
 Der Kopierschutz ist auf den Konsolen einfach besser da man aufn Pc keine Angst davor haben muss ewig von einen Onlinedienst zum MP spielen ausgeschlossen zu werden weil man eine Raupkopie spielt und auch nicht davor dass die Garantie von den PC flöten geht weil man ihn nicht modden muss.

 Gears of War 2 ist glaube ich der beste Kopierschutz den M$ hat.  
 Ok, ich höre jetzt auf dauernd von Gears of War zu reden.


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

irgendwie verstehe ich die Diskussion hier nicht, weil sie sich einzig und allein auf die Publisher einschießt, die mit ihrer angeblich achso ignoranten Veröffentlichungspolitik jetzt Schuld daran sind, dass wir AvsP nicht werden spielen können

 kommt keiner mal auf die Idee, dass es unsere Regierung ist, die den Publishern eben einfach keine Wahl mehr läßt? JEDES Unternehmen muss, vor allem in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Situation, zusehen, dass die Zahlen stimmen und eine auf EIN europäisches Land angepasste Version kostet unter Garantie mehr als sie am Ende durch die Verkäufe einspielen wird. Einen Imageverlust muss, wie man aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben sollte, KEINE der beteiligten Firmen fürchten, weil beim nächsten Kassenschlager sowieso wieder jeder in den Laden rennt, nur um diesen direkt am Releasetag selbst spielen zu können. Warum also sollte ein Unternehmen wie SEGA bzw. ein Unternehmen wie STEAM sich um uns Deutsche großartig scheren? Es ist einzig und allein die deutsche Gesetzgebung auf die ihr sauer sein könnt und gegen die jeder einzelne etwas unternehmen kann ( Stichwort: Wahlen )

 hier in diesem tollen Staat gibt es laut Grundgesetz keine Zensur, und doch erfahren wir sie jeden Tag auf's neue, ohne dass auch nur einer von uns den bequemen Arsch aus dem Sessel bekommt um dagegen vorzugehen. Wir sind doch selber Schuld, wenn auf relativ kurze Sicht hier Zustände herrschen wie in der ehemaligen DDR ( und ich weiß wovon ich rede, weil ich dort lange genug mein Dasein fristen musste )

 Traurig


----------



## Galford (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Brain23 schrieb:


> Galford schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bora schrieb:
> ...


 Auf meiner Verpackung von 2004 (CE) steht: Internet connection *required*. Das man das hätte damals früher ankündigen müssen, und den Hinweis auf der Verpackung größer - da gebe ich dir Recht. Steht aber trotzdem drauf, dass man Internet braucht.


----------



## Brain23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Galford schrieb:


> Brain23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Galford schrieb:
> ...


   aber nicht auf der ersten verkauf version die es gab,erst danach ; )


----------



## baummonster (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Hmmm, wieviel dabei jetzt wohl auf die, juristisch zwielichtige, Alternative aus dem Internet zurückgreifen? Wahrscheinlich kommt sie eh wieder ne Woche früher und wird einfach tadellos funktionieren, wie so oft...

 Aber was ich mir grad überleg .. wäre sowas überhaupt ne Raubkopie? Ich mein, etwas was hier überhaupt nicht funktionierend gibt kann ja wohl schlecht kopiert werden   
 Außerdem wird sich SEGA ja wohl kaum damit rausreden können dass Einnahmen flöten gingen


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

und wenn es nicht geht ... es gibt eine möglichkeit das gaanz leicht zu umgehen ... wenn es sich mit einer Nichtdeutschen IP Installieren und aktivieren lässt ist das ganz einfacht aber wenn man es auch nicht mit einer deutschen IP spielen kann ist das etwas nervig den (trick)  immer aktiviert zu lassen .


----------



## Tarnsocke (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



cromas schrieb:


> Wenn man das Original besitzt, dann darf man es auch runterladen.
> Es muss aber auch genau die gleiche Version sein!
> Das ist genau das Gleiche, wenn man sich eine DVD kopiert. Sicherungskopien sind legal, nur man darf  sie nicht herborgen oder ins Netz stellen.
> *Aber wenn man ein Spiel besitz, dann darf man es auch verändern, ob man es Modden oder auch Cracken nennt. *
> ...


  Das stimmt so (meines wissens nach) nicht. Du darfst jederzeit eine Sicherungskopie des Datenträgers machen, wahrscheinlich auch den Inhalt dessen aus dem Netzt laden. Alles was den Kopierschutz umgeht ist aber verboten. Sprich alle Spiele die du net 1:1 kopieren kannst, so dass das Game net meckert "Legen sie die Orginal-Disk ein.", kannst du nicht kopieren/nutzen, da du da die Orginal-Disk brauchst. Cracken ist verboten. 

  @Topic:
  Bei einem derart indizierungsgefährdetem Titel wie AvP ist die Entscheidung diesen an Steam zu binden halt in Deutschland fatal. Da Steam nicht garantieren kann, dass es nur über achtzehnjährigen zugänglich gemacht wird, kein release. Und eben das ist vonnöten. Ohne Steam hätten sie es halt mal bei der USK versuchen können und im schlimmsten fall hätte man es "nur" unterm Ladentisch (o. per Import) verkaufen können. 
  So aber heißt es "selbst schuld".


----------



## Galford (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Brain23 schrieb:


> Galford schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brain23 schrieb:
> ...


 "Die Verbraucherschützer werfen Vivendi Universal Games und Valve in den Golem.de vorliegenden Abmahnschreiben vor, auf der deutschsprachigen Verpackung bei den *Systemvoraussetzungen *nur den Stichpunkt _"*Sonstiges - Internetverbindung*"_ angegeben zu haben."

http://www.golem.de/0501/35945.html 

 Erst nach der Anmahnung der Verbraucherschutzes wurden die Voraussetzungen bei späteren Verpackungen *genauer* beschrieben.
 Die ersten Versionen hatten keinen *klaren* Hinweis, wie aber aus dem Artikel zu ersehen sein sollte, stand da "Sonstiges - Internetverbindung". Aber wenn auf deiner Verpackung tatsächlich *gar kein *Hinweis zu finden ist, bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als deine Verpackung einzuscannen, dass dürfte dir aber wohl zuviel Arbeit sein.


----------



## Brain23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Galford schrieb:


> Brain23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Galford schrieb:
> ...


   sonstiges heiss doch nicht  _zwingend erforderlich_ oller spisser


----------



## Fabsun (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Zumindest können sie sich nicht beschweren, wenn man es in D illegal saugt.
Da es legal nicht spielbar ist, entsteht dann ja schließlich auch kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden.


----------



## oktay1982 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

NNEEEEIIIINNNN die AVP Reihe war mein erstes Multiplayer erlebnis. Und jetzt hat man mir genommen worauf ich mich sooo lang gefreut habe ;...(  Diese Schweine.. Ich zieh jetzt aus. Cya


----------



## Brain23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Brain23 schrieb:


> Galford schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brain23 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

''Da dieses Spiel nicht für den deutschen Markt 
bestimmt ist,''

LOL
LOOOL

mehr fällt mir zu dieser Aussage nicht ein...

Das klinge so, als würde die gesammte 
deutsche Bevölkerung aus unschuldigen 
kleinen Kindern bestehen, die bei ein wenig 
Blut komplett durchdrehen würden... -.-


----------



## Galford (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Brain23 schrieb:


> Galford schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brain23 schrieb:
> ...


 Wenn es unter (Mindest-) *Voraussetzungen* steht, dann schon. Voraussetzungen: Sonstige - Internet. "Sonstige" kann man eben auch als "zusätzlich zu Grafikkarte, Cpu etc." deuten. 

Aber lassen wir das jetzt. Valve hat es damals wirklich nicht deutlich genug gesagt, dass man eine Internetverbindung braucht. Und ja, so gut wie niemand schaut sich die Anforderungen auf der Packungsrückseite an. Alles richtig. Aber auch Steam hat sich nach großen Startschwierigkeiten imho deutlich weiterentwickelt (mehr positiv, als negativ). Valve hat viele Fehler gemacht damals, aber es war auch noch etwas völlig Neues. Oft müssen eben die Vorreiter die Fehler machen, aus denen andere dann lernen können, ohne Spott zu kassieren. Valve hat Fehler gemacht weil sie es nicht besser wussten, und sich an fast NIEMANDEN ein Beispiel nehmen konnten. Damit will ich Valve nicht großartig verteidigen, aber mal anmerken, dass wenn sie es vorab viel besser gewusst hätten, dann hätte sie es wahrscheinlich auch besser gemacht - was aber eben viel schwerer ist, wenn man kein Vorbild hat, an dem man sich hätte orientieren können. Andere Downloadplatformen profitierten von der Vorreiterrolle von Valve, auch wenn die das nicht zugeben wollen.


----------



## IXS (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Fabsun schrieb:


> Zumindest können sie sich nicht beschweren, wenn man es in D illegal saugt.
> Da es legal nicht spielbar ist, entsteht dann ja schließlich auch kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden.


 Tjo.... Die US Version kaufen und dann eine gecrackte Version nutzen. Verstößt nichtmal gegen europäisches Recht. Es gibt rechtlich keinen Grund, dass AvP nicht in D funktionieren sollte. Also darf man seine legal erworbene Lizenz auch nutzen. Ist der Hersteller nicht in der Lage das zu garantieren, ist es erlaubt, die Ware vom Endnutzer benutzbar zu machen. Wenn das nur durch eine gecrackte Version ermöglicht wird, ist das nicht illegal. Es ist aber kein Freibrief, einfach so eine illegale Kopie zu nutzen.

 Probleme dürfte es aber mit Aktivierung per Proxyserver geben. Das könnte man als Dokumentenfälschung auslegen.


----------



## Brain23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Galford schrieb:


> Brain23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Galford schrieb:
> ...


   oh böser böser fehler hört sich nach nem steam fanboy an    glaubst du nicht wirklich oder du bist auch für cam s in der stadt weil es dan weniger vergewatigungen gibt nee dann gehe ma in den wald


----------



## Galford (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Brain23 schrieb:


> Galford schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brain23 schrieb:
> ...


 *facepalm* 
 You made my day. Hab heute noch nicht so gelacht.


----------



## OneEyed (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Aus der Reihe "Wie macht man Raubkopien attraktiver": 

 Heute
 Aliens VS. Predator 3


 


 Selten dumme Entscheidung, wirklich. Zumal man sich mit Deutschland einen riesen Markt entgehen lässt.


----------



## Serotos (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



OneEyed schrieb:


> Aus der Reihe "Wie macht man Raubkopien attraktiver":
> 
> Heute
> Aliens VS. Predator 3
> ...


   Godlike


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Bora schrieb:


> So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


 *sign* ...und nicht nur steam - auch meine AVP Demo auf der PS3 verweigert ihren Dienst, dort werden einfach keine anderen Spieler gefunden. Sollte der Singleplayer allerdings ausführlich genug sein und Spannung bieten, kann es sein das ich es mir trotzdem zulege.... ich bin halt ein alter Knochen der zu 80% SP spielt.


----------



## hornboy (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

wenn die import version nicht spielbar ist... was bleibt einem dann noch für ein weg... raubkopie!
so soll es sein!
es leben die piraten!!


----------



## UrielOWA (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

also wenn das so stimmt.....dann wäre das für mich ein klarer fall von "absolutely pure selfowned".
 aber ich warte bis es absolute gewissheit gibt^^


----------



## stockduck (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.
> ...


 Ich bin steambefürworter. Ich bin auch österreicher. Es funktioniert bei mir. Warum soll ich deswegen steam schlecht finden?

 In deutschland lässt man sich halt gerne vorschreiben was man spielt. Komischerweise haben das die meisten anderen länder nicht so. Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Gomorra10 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Stimmt, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit haben die Steambefürworter ja noch propagiert: "Nein, IP-Filter würde Steam niiiiie machen".

 Ja Ja.

 Und unsere europäischen Nachbarn, brauchen gar nicht so auf den Putz haun    Die Einführung einer Internetzensur/Filterung äh Schutz vor Kipo  und Entfernen von "Gewaltspielen", ist kein nationales  Phänomän, sondern eine weltweite (Lobby) Mission...

 Nur eine Frage der Zeit....

 PS: Den IP-Adressbereichs (dt. IPs) Filter, kann man ja durch diverse Maßnahmen (US-Proxys etc) umgehen....ob die Geschwindigkeit dann allerdings noch für MP-Spiele reicht...fraglich.. Zumindest wäre es dadurch aktivierbar...


----------



## UthaSnake (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Stimme "hornboy" absolut zu!

Wieso müssen wir deutschen Spieler auf alles verzichten???
Dead Space, GTa IV, DOOM 3, alles kommt ungeschnitten raus, aber AvP wird nicht spielbar sein?

In diesem Fall sage ich JA zur Raubkopie - tja Deutschland, da bist du selnbst dran Schuld!

Was für eine Logik, oder?
Soldier of Fortune 2 - Double Helix kann ich UNCUT mir importieren lassen, aber AvP das ist dann viel zu schlimm!
Ja Deutschland verkauf weiterhin deine Minioröcke ab Größe "XS" aber verbiete den deutscehn Gamern ein Splatter-game!
So werden wir den absolutenb Frieden erreichen
*kopfschüttel*....


----------



## sandman2003 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

hmmmm ja ihr habt irgendwie recht


----------



## Barbatos (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Die können sich ihr AvP3 mit sammt Steam von mir aus in die Haare kleben. Mir kommt kein Spiel ins Haus das einen USK-Orden, Steam oder anderen Social-Club-Mist beinhaltet. Selber Schuld daran ist der, der solches nährt. 
  Die USK hat es zwar zensiert, aber ohne Steam-Schrott würden zumindest die Volljährigen nicht entmündigt werden und da liegt der Deppenhammer.
  In diesem Sinne ... ich kann warten.


----------



## Blade_1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Und, wird das tolle Spiel, um das hier in letzter Zeit auch etliche News erschienen sind, von Sega in Deutschland reklamiert?
Wie auch bei etlichen Anderen kommt das Spiel zu mir nun nicht mehr. Steam, Online-Aktivierungen...Abhängigkeit immer Kontakt zum Anbieter zu haben kotzt mich ebenfalls an. So ein Schwachsinn wer glaubt damit die Zahlen der Raubkopien senken zu können. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass eine bestimmte Datei des Spiel nicht lange auf eine "überarbeitete" Version auf sich warten lassen wird. Ich kann es zwar nicht gut heissen, aber verstehen würde ich es wenn sich einige Leute dazu entscheiden sollten.

Es liegt jedoch nicht nur an den Herstellern bzw Publishern...
Es wird in Deutschland leider immer schlimmer.


----------



## mm78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich die Diskussion hier nicht, weil sie sich einzig und allein auf die Publisher einschießt, die mit ihrer angeblich achso ignoranten Veröffentlichungspolitik jetzt Schuld daran sind, dass wir AvsP nicht werden spielen können
> 
> kommt keiner mal auf die Idee, dass es unsere Regierung ist, die den Publishern eben einfach keine Wahl mehr läßt? JEDES Unternehmen muss, vor allem in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Situation, zusehen, dass die Zahlen stimmen und eine auf EIN europäisches Land angepasste Version kostet unter Garantie mehr als sie am Ende durch die Verkäufe einspielen wird. Einen Imageverlust muss, wie man aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben sollte, KEINE der beteiligten Firmen fürchten, weil beim nächsten Kassenschlager sowieso wieder jeder in den Laden rennt, nur um diesen direkt am Releasetag selbst spielen zu können. Warum also sollte ein Unternehmen wie SEGA bzw. ein Unternehmen wie STEAM sich um uns Deutsche großartig scheren? Es ist einzig und allein die deutsche Gesetzgebung auf die ihr sauer sein könnt und gegen die jeder einzelne etwas unternehmen kann ( Stichwort: Wahlen )
> 
> ...


  BULLSHIT MANN !!!

  Ich fasse einmal für die geistig Verwirrten die wenigen Fakten einmal zusammen:

  1. SEGA hat niemals der USK eine Spielversion von AvP zur Prüfung vorgelegt. -> Warum nicht? Ein Test kostet nur 1000 Euro und mehr als eine Indizierung wäre eh nicht herausgesprungen.

  2. SEGA ist von sich aus freiwillig zu STEAM gegangen. -> Den KS hätten sie auch auf eine konventionelle Art und Weise lösen können.

  3. STEAM hat mit seiner Monopolstellung alle Kunden in Deutschland von AvP ausgeschlossen. -> Die einzige logische Erklärung dafür ist dass SEGA die Pc Kunden in den Konsolenmarkt treiben wollte um bei den teureren Konsolenspielen abzusahnen, bedingt durch eine entsprechende Absprache mit Valve. 

 4. Ohne STEAM hätte jeder Volljährige Spieler die Uncut Version aus dem Ausland beziehen und ohne Probleme auch in Deutschland spielen können. -> hahahahaha STEAMFABOIZ hahahhahaha


----------



## IXS (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Blade_1 schrieb:


> Es liegt jedoch nicht nur an den Herstellern bzw Publishern...
> Es wird in Deutschland leider immer schlimmer.


 Das ist Quatsch. Deutschland macht lediglich Jugendschutz bei Gewaltdarstellung. 
 Der Publisher sorgt hier eingeutig für die "Zensur".... nicht Deutschland.


----------



## IXS (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Serotos schrieb:


> OneEyed schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aus der Reihe "Wie macht man Raubkopien attraktiver":
> ...


 Warum neigen eigentlich so viele Deutsche dazu, ihr Land so groß zu machen?
 Wenn Deutschland so ein "großer" Markt wäre, gäbe es bereits eine Lösung zum Problem, in Form einer speziellen deutschen Fassung. 
 Dank Umweltpoitik, Wiedervereinigung und sonstiger Entwicklungssperren, wie z.B. der Handwerkszunft, sind wir zum Entwicklungsland geworden, auch die deutsche Markenqualität ist nur noch ein Traum in den Köpfen der Deutschen.  Nur dank des Euro und des europäischen Marktes hat Deutschland überhaupt noch einen Stellenwert. 

 .... wollte das nur mal los werden....


----------



## tareon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Wo ist denn bitte Steam bzw. Valve an dieser Situation schuld? Es ist SEGAs Entscheidung, die Aktivierung aus Deutschland heraus nicht zuzulassen. Valve hat ihnen nur die Option geliefert. Hätte Valve die Entscheidung getroffen, wäre es vermutlich so gelaufen wie sonst (hast 'nen Key, haste Zugang). SEGA wollte es nunmal Grundlegend unterbinden und hat es geschafft. Fertig. Hab' meine PreOrder auch stornieren müssen. Evtl. wird's für die PS3 importiert, sofern der Singleplayer was taugt.


----------



## Tischlein (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Einfach die Spiele nicht kaufen, die indiziert werden. Beim Nächsten Mal wenn Sega ein Spiel rausbringt, das auch für Deutschland für den Markt bestimmt ist, floppen lassen. Das wäre die einzige möglichkeit noch, SEGA die Meinung zu sagen. Ausserdem ist AvP eh nicht so toll. Meine Meinung.


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



tareon schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte Steam bzw. Valve an dieser Situation schuld? Es ist SEGAs Entscheidung, die Aktivierung aus Deutschland heraus nicht zuzulassen. Valve hat ihnen nur die Option geliefert. Hätte Valve die Entscheidung getroffen, wäre es vermutlich so gelaufen wie sonst (hast 'nen Key, haste Zugang). SEGA wollte es nunmal Grundlegend unterbinden und hat es geschafft. Fertig. Hab' meine PreOrder auch stornieren müssen. Evtl. wird's für die PS3 importiert, sofern der Singleplayer was taugt.


 Genau! Und die ganzen Waffenproduzenten auf dieser Welt sind auch alles nur ehrenwerte Leute. Was können Smith&Wesson, Colt und Co. dafür, daß irgendwelche Trottel deren liebenswerte Produkte einsetzen um andere Menschen damit umzubringen?


----------



## Brainybug (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

sollen sie es machen wie tf2. ne schöne kinderversion verkaufen und nachträglich durch patches, die ganzen bedenklichen inhalte einführen... z.B das highlander kopfabschwert. das ist sicher auch nicht im sinne der usk.

geschickt umgangen!


----------



## tommy1977 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Abgesehen von der Lächerlichkeit dieser Veröffentlichungs-Strategie, kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir relativ egal ist, ob das Spiel in Deutschland erscheint oder nicht. Ich hab mir mal die Demo gezogen und diese für schlecht befunden. Die Grafik so lala und das Gameplay...naja...wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache. Für meine Teil kan kann ich sagen: "Viel BlaBla um nichts!"


----------



## Frodo1978 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Nur mal angemerkt, bei mir ist von gestern auf heute die installierte AvP Demo rausgenommen worden. Also machbar ist es von Steam seite allemal das es in DE nicht aktiviert werden "darf".
 MfG


----------



## RoteGarde (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, ihr lieben STEAM Befürworter. Die superpraktische Plattform mit ihren automatischen Updates und achso tollem Service schreibt euch jetzt vor, was ihr spielen dürft, und was nicht.
> ...


 

 das Problem haben alle anderen auch die außerhalb DE wohnen


----------



## Gomorra10 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Jungs, benutzt mal "HotSpotShield" (VPN Tunnel), dann habt ihr ne US IP 

Echt geil, HotSpot an: download geht, Hotspot aus: download verschwindet.


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Jungs, benutzt mal "HotSpotShield" (VPN Tunnel), dann habt ihr ne US IP
> 
> Echt geil, HotSpot an: download geht, Hotspot aus: download verschwindet.


   Echt geil, Hotspot Shield verwendet und Account futsch: Mann, macht das Laune 

 Nochmal im Klartext: Hotspot Shield zu verwenden, verstößt gegen die Steam Nutzungsbedingungen und kann dich deinen Steam Account kosten.


----------



## Vohaul42 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Jungs, benutzt mal "HotSpotShield" (VPN Tunnel), dann habt ihr ne US IP
> 
> Echt geil, HotSpot an: download geht, Hotspot aus: download verschwindet.


   Ja, und Dein Steamaccount verschwindet auch


----------



## Gomorra10 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Uhh, habe ich da Angst *bibber* Wird halt nen neuer Fake Account erstellt... wie früher zu AOL und CompuServe Zeiten...


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich die Diskussion hier nicht, weil sie sich einzig und allein auf die Publisher einschießt, die mit ihrer angeblich achso ignoranten Veröffentlichungspolitik jetzt Schuld daran sind, dass wir AvsP nicht werden spielen können


   Logisch, deren Entscheidung war das ja auch.



> JEDES Unternehmen muss, vor allem in der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Situation, zusehen, dass die Zahlen stimmen und eine auf EIN europäisches Land angepasste Version kostet unter Garantie mehr als sie am Ende durch die Verkäufe einspielen wird.


   Welche "angepasste" Version?
   Es geht doch hier um die unbearbeitete Originalversion, die schlimmstenfalls indiziert werden würde und damit immer noch von volljährigen DE Käufern rechtlich einwandfrei erworben werden dürfte.

   Sprich: Mehr Einnahmen für das bloße Aufstocken der Lager in UK/USA/AT



> Warum also sollte ein Unternehmen wie SEGA bzw. ein Unternehmen wie STEAM sich um uns Deutsche großartig scheren?


   Weil man sonst die Möglichkeit eines höheren Umsatzes verschenkt?



> Es ist einzig und allein die deutsche Gesetzgebung auf die ihr sauer sein könnt ...


   Die deutsche Gesetzgebung hat nichts damit zu tun, daß Sega Das Spiel in DE nicht verkaufen *will* und dies dank der Technik von Steam auch *kann*.

   Die deutsche Gesetzgebung verbietet nicht , ein Spiel wie AvP zu kaufen, zu besitzen oder zu spielen - das "Verbot" kommt alleine von Sega.



> und gegen die jeder einzelne etwas unternehmen kann ( Stichwort: Wahlen )
> hier in diesem tollen Staat gibt es laut Grundgesetz keine Zensur, und doch erfahren wir sie jeden Tag auf's neue, ohne dass auch nur einer von uns den bequemen Arsch aus dem Sessel bekommt um dagegen vorzugehen.


    Und wen genau kann man wählen, wenn man eine sinnvollere Politik im Umgang mit ab18 Titeln erreichen will?

   oder besser gefragt: wie kann man für ab18 Titel wählen, ohne gleich in ganz anderen Bereichen irgendeinen anderen Mist mitwählen zu müssen, der dann doch deutlich wichtiger ist als nur "Ich bin 18 und will spielen dürfen"?


----------



## NineEleven (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

dann wird das teil eben gecrackt...mir doch egal! 

Ich habs bezahlt also will ichs auch spielen!


----------



## Barbatos (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

USK hin, STEAM her ... es ist vollkommen wurscht wer hier was indiziert hat und ob nun der Entwickler, Publisher oder die BRD-Bürokratie dran Schuld ist an dem Debakel. Fakt ist, die USK hat es so wie es ist zensiert und damit die Volljährigen in der BRD entmündigt. STEAM entmündigt die volljährigen Spieler ebenfalls in Deutschland mit ihrem System, auch wenn die USK es unterbindet. Es wird einem vorgeschrieben wie und was auch volljährige zu spielen haben. Ein Hauch von Diktatur liegt in der Luft. Schon alleine ein Offline-Spiel an einen Online-ACC zwingend zu heften resultiert bei mir nur zu einer Antwort:
*Ausnahmslos die Finger von besagten Spielen lassen und sich der Low-Budget-Kundenfängerei ala Steam ect. abwenden!**
*Die Entwickler werden sich andere Publisher suchen und Zwangsmethoden den Rücken kehren. 
   Der Kunde bestimmt wie er es serviert haben möchte.*
*


----------



## tommy1977 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Wovon träumst du eigentlich nachts? Wenn sich das ganze unter dem Strich nicht rechnen würde, wären solche Entscheidungen nicht getroffen worden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mir dieses Spiel relativ wurscht ist, bin ich begeisterter Nutzer von Steam und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme oder das Gefühl, auch nur an einer einzigen Stelle bevormundet zu werden. Auch solche Dienste wie Steam unterliegen den landesspezifischen Restriktionen und müssen sich an die Gesetze halten.


----------



## Barbatos (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Ich habe einen sehr besinnlichen Schlaf und träume Nachts daher so gut wie garnicht.   
  Ich sehe in dir nur einen weiteren Scheuklappenträger dem es eigentlich ja eh wurscht ist. Niemand sagt was davon das sich solche Systeme wie Steam nicht an Gesetze halten sollen. Thema verfehlt.


----------



## Vohaul42 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

edit von mir: gelöscht. das würde zu nichts führen.


----------



## Mike1311 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Vielen Dank liebe pcgames. Ich hatte das Spiel über amazon.co.uk vorbestellt. Als ich nun die Videos auf eurer Webseite anschauen durfte... äh musste hab ich mich zuerst gefragt "ist das wirklich das Spiel?". Ich habe noch am selben Tag storniert und somit Geld gespart; vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Prodator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Also ich habe einen Weg gefunden das ganze zu umgehen und ich kann immernoch die DEMO zocken weis bei den meisten nicht der Fall sein wird! Wenn ich wissen wollt wie man das macht einfach Schreiben. Helf meinen zockerkollegen immer gerne ^^


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Prodator schrieb:


> ... Helf meinen zockerkollegen immer gerne ^^


... den Steam Account via Hotspot Nutzung zu verlieren?


----------



## MegaNerdy (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



baiR schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hoffe dadurch gehen dem ein oder anderen Spieler mal die Augen auf und er sieht, was durch solche DRM-Plattformen erst alles ermöglicht wird. Da hat man es irgendwann nicht mehr selbst in der Hand was man wo spielen darf. Davor haben ja einige Kritiker schon vor Jahren gewarnt, aber ihnen wurde immer Paranoia und ähnliches vorgeworfen. Wie man sieht, hatten diese Leute vollkommen recht und der ein oder andere kann sich ja schon mal darauf vorbereiten, was passieren würde, wenn es solche Spiele nur noch gänzlich per Downloadvertrieb geben würde. Dann würden wir einige Spiele in Deutschland wohl nie wieder spielen können, weil man mit solchen Systemen das Ganze brutal durchdrücken kann. Daher sollte man sich sehr gut überlegen, ob man solche Systeme wirklich unterstützen sollte. Das muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber es soll schon ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregen.
> ...


 

 Stimmt weil Xboxlive DRM mässig ja auch so unbedenklich ist...
 Sorry aber zu viele leute hier labern und labern...

 Ist die situation unschön? Natürlich...
 Ist Steam deswegen jetzt der Teufel in programm-form? Wohl eher nicht...

 Man kann über digital distribution viel sagen, aber jeder der hier rummault vergisst auch die positiv seiten.

 Steam, PSN, AppStore, Xboxlive

 All diese platformen bieten vorallem indie-developern endlich eine möglichkeit ihre games auch für kleines geld zu verkaufen. Die liste der einzigartig guten titel die wir dadurch bekommen haben ist lang. Jeder der sich aus dieser welt als gamer ausschliesst weil er schlecht informiert ist sollte bitte flott dieses forum verlassen. So einen menschen würde ich nämlich nicht als gamer bezeichnen 

 Wenn einige leute nämlich steam, xboxlive, PSN, appstore, direct2drive, impulse und wie sie alle heissen noch nie benutzt haben dann haben diese leute wohl locker die letzten 5+ jahre des gamings verpasst.


 Wenn Valve sich mal endlich dazu entschliessen würde eine art "Mature" account möglichkeit einzubauen wäre auch der ganze indizierungsblödsinn unbedeutend. Leider ist dies angeblich momentan eher "low priority" für valve.


----------



## Prodator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Worrel schrieb:


> Prodator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Helf meinen zockerkollegen immer gerne ^^
> ...


 Lol sorry hab ich nicht gewust ! Und warum kann ichs verlieren ??!


----------



## baiR (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



MegaNerdy schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow_Man schrieb:
> ...


  Ich rede nicht von Xboxlive für den PC sondern für Xbl für die Xbox 360 und mir geht es nicht um die Versendung von Kundeninformation, das ist mir nämlich vollkommen egal.

  Mir geht es einfach nur um die lanjährige Verfügbarkeit von Spielen.
  Wenn ich ein Xbox 360 Spiel habe, dann kann ichs in 10 Jahren immer noch spielen weil ich es nicht online aktivieren muss wenn ich aber ein PC Spiel habe dass ich mir extra von einer Plattform herunterladen muss und/oder online aktivieren muss dann kann es sein dass ich dieses Spiel in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann da das Unternehmen dann vlt. pleite ist, die Server abstellt sind oder sonst etwas.
  Mir geht es einfach darum, Spiele wirklich haptisch zu besitzen und ohne sie online aktivieren zu müssen und nicht nur virtuell zu besitzen.

  Xbox Live DRM ist das gleiche wie Steam, sehe ich zumindest so.


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Also meine probleme mit steam häufen sich.

 gerade wollt ich mal die avp demo wieder spielen (ich konnt sie laden bevor ip filter kamen etc.)
 doch nun darf ich erstaunt feststellen dass die demo nich mehr in der games-liste ist

 DANKE STEAM.......geschenkt ist geschenkt, wiederholen ist gestohlen... (in diesem fall disablen)


 ernsthaft....deswegen kotzt mich steam sowas von an. 
 große schande für steam.


----------



## baiR (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



tiefputin1 schrieb:


> Also meine probleme mit steam häufen sich.
> 
> gerade wollt ich mal die avp demo wieder spielen (ich konnt sie laden bevor ip filter kamen etc.)
> doch nun darf ich erstaunt feststellen dass die demo nich mehr in der games-liste ist
> ...


 In meinen Sinne....   
 Das bestätigt wieder meine Aussage mit Steam und deswegen kommt mir das "legale" Downloaden von Spiele nicht in Frage, außer es sind Indiegames wie Mechinarium, dass zu meinen Lieblingsspielen gehört, solche Künstler sollte man dann auch unterstützen.


----------



## tareon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



> Auf Grund aktueller Internetgerüchte bezüglich der PC-Version
> von Aliens vs. Predator 2 und der Aktivierung über Steam in
> Deutschland, konnte uns der Produktmanager von SEGA Deutschland, Otto
> Henning,  folgendes bestätigen:
> ...


 Quelle: www.gamesonly.at/XQ/ASP.index/QX/index.html

 Hoffe das stimmt... dann kann ich meine Bestellung doch noch bei Amazon UK aufgeben.


----------



## fireblader (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Wenn das nicht Funktioniert sollen Sie sich das Spiel dorthin stecken wo die Sonne nie hin scheint!


----------



## Tarnsocke (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Xboxlive für den PC sondern für Xbl für die Xbox 360 und mir geht es nicht um die Versendung von Kundeninformation, das ist mir nämlich vollkommen egal.
> 
> Mir geht es einfach nur um die lanjährige Verfügbarkeit von Spielen.
> *Wenn ich ein Xbox 360 Spiel habe, dann kann ichs in 10 Jahren immer noch spielen* weil ich es nicht online aktivieren muss wenn ich aber ein PC Spiel habe dass ich mir extra von einer Plattform herunterladen muss und/oder online aktivieren muss dann kann es sein dass ich dieses Spiel in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann da das Unternehmen dann vlt. pleite ist, die Server abstellt sind oder sonst etwas.
> ...


 Ach echt? Was ist mit der News von letztens, dass XBOX-Live für die alte XBOX abgeschaltet wird und man somit alle alten XBOX-Titel (zumindest online) nicht mehr zocken kann. Nicht 100% dasselbe, aber der abhängigkeitswahn schwappt auch auf die Konsolen über, früher oder später.


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



fireblader schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht Funktioniert sollen Sie sich das Spiel dorthin stecken wo die Sonne nie hin scheint!


 
 Das können se auch so.Ich bleibe dennoch bei meinem Boykott.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> fireblader schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das nicht Funktioniert sollen Sie sich das Spiel dorthin stecken wo die Sonne nie hin scheint!
> ...


 Und wegen was genau boykottierst Du wenn die Vollversion aktivierbar sein wird? Nu wegen der Demo? :-o 
 Oder nutzt Du allgemein kein Steam?


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

ihr flamer^^ lol


----------



## bennahello123 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

ich hoffe das hört jetzt auf mit diesem Zeugs, erst gehts nicht ,dann wieder doch ,dann weiß es keiner....


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Chemenu schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > fireblader schrieb:
> ...


  Doch, ich nutze Steam.Und das sogar gerne.
  Nebenbeibemerkt fand ich die  Demo absolut Scheisse.
  Diese vermeintliche "Großzügigkeit" wahrscheinlich so nicht von vornheirein von Sega geplant war sondern nur aufrgund diverser Aufschreie in vielen Foren und Mailanfragen nun doch noch dem deutschen Markt als Import zugänglich gemacht wird.So scheint es mir zumindest.Kann mich auch täuschen.
  Wees nich.......erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Kind (die deutschen Gamer) das Schokolade von Mami (Sega) haben wollte, Sie nein gesagt hat und nun nach langem betteln dem Kind doch ein Stück gibt.
  Und dann die generelle Ausgrenzung des deutschen Marktes.
  Sehe nich ein warum ich das auch noch supporten sollte mit ner Importversion.
  Bin sonst nicht so aber in diesem Fall denke ich FÜR MICH ist das das richtige.


----------



## Titato (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

UND WIE SIEHTS AUS MIT DEN DLC's??? Die werden doch sicher nur über Steam beziehbar sein. Werden DLC's auch für uns Deutsche angeboten? PC Games, könnt ihr da auch mal nachfragen?


----------



## Wallrider (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Titato schrieb:


> UND WIE SIEHTS AUS MIT DEN DLC's??? Die werden doch sicher nur über Steam beziehbar sein. Werden DLC's auch für uns Deutsche angeboten? PC Games, könnt ihr da auch mal nachfragen?


   Das würd ich gerne auch wissen...


----------



## GR0BI75 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Doch, ich nutze Steam.Und das sogar gerne.
> Ersten weil ich die Demo absolut Scheisse fand.


 
 *brüll*
 So kann man's natürlich auch umschreiben. Dummerweise betrifft mein "Boycott" schätzungsweise 80% aller PC-Spiele, auf die ich ebenfalls ganz einfach keine Lust habe. "Boycott"-T-Shirts anyone?!  




> Zweitens weil diese "großzügigkeit" wahrscheinlich so nicht von vornheirein von Sega geplant war sondern nur aufrgund diverser Aufschreie in vielen Foren und Mailanfragen nun doch noch dem deutschen Markt als Import zugänglich gemacht wird.So scheint es mir zumindest.Kann mich auch täuschen.


 
 Selbstverständlich. Lasst gleich mal bei "Heavy Rain" weitermachen, bitte...


----------



## Brain23 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

steam stinkt trozdem 0o


----------



## biohazard9487 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

na besser ist eh, ich war schon richtig am Kotzen!


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch, ich nutze Steam.Und das sogar gerne.
> ...


 80 % sind Scheisse.Aber AvsP findste gut?

 Bedenklich.


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



Brain23 schrieb:


> steam stinkt trozdem 0o


 Suuuuper Kommentar!


----------



## GR0BI75 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> 80 % sind Scheisse.Aber AvsP findste gut?
> 
> Bedenklich.


 
 Ich finde es sehr gut und es macht mir mehr Spaß als die Bad Company-Beta. Das Ding ist atmosphärisch, hat spannende Figuren und Spielweisen, dazu gesunde Härten - für Gelegenheits-MPler wie mich genau richtig. Aber ich finde ja auch MW2 rundum gelungen. Von daher muss das nix heissen......


----------



## BensN (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Na das lese ich doch gerne,hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es nicht so wäre. Bei L4D und anderen games ging es ja auch, warum sollte hier ne ausnahme gemacht werden.

Und das STEAM nicht verhindern kann das leute speziele spiele spielen,ob mit oder ohne orginal CD sei dahingestellt,ist seit CoD MW2 auch jedem Hillbilly klar.
Da gibts nämlich über 5 Mio. Download exemplare die laufen ohne STEAM.
Also hätten die leute die unbedingt wollen das spiel früher oder später auch so in deutschland zocken können.

@ GR0BI75 

BF BC 2 vs. AvP  der vergleich hinkt meiner meinung nach ... und atmosphärisch is BC 2 auf jeden fall auch zu 100% nur halt nen xtrem anderes Szenario


----------



## baummonster (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*

Woot Woot! Endlich mal gute Nachrichten zu AvP, wad ne schwere Geburt...


----------



## IXS (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



tareon schrieb:


> > Auf Grund aktueller Internetgerüchte bezüglich der PC-Version
> > von Aliens vs. Predator 2 und der Aktivierung über Steam in
> > Deutschland, konnte uns der Produktmanager von SEGA Deutschland, Otto
> > Henning, folgendes bestätigen:
> ...


 Ich glaub's erst, wenn das Spiel von jemandem in D aktiviert wurde und funktioniert.
 Die Erfahrung sagt, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen einem gekauften "Boxed" Key und einem Online Key gibt. Warum sollte Steam das wegen EINES Spiels ändern?


----------



## German_Ripper (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



IXS schrieb:


> Ich glaub's erst, wenn das Spiel von jemandem in D aktiviert wurde und funktioniert.
> Die Erfahrung sagt, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen einem gekauften "Boxed" Key und einem Online Key gibt. Warum sollte Steam das wegen EINES Spiels ändern?


 
 Warum soll es auch nicht funktionieren? Die UK Importversion von L4D2 ging auch ohne Probleme in Steam zu aktivieren. Die Frage ist nur, kann ein Importgame mit einem deutschen Cutgame kommunizieren. Wenn das funktioniert ist doch alles gut. Oder kommt in Deutschland das Game garnet erst raus? Hab das Thema mit einer deutschen Version garnet verfolgt da ich mir bereits vor Monaten die UK Version bestellt hatte. Ich bin es einfach leid in Deutschland Cutversionen zu horenden Preisen zu beziehen. Schnittberichte.com lässt grüßen


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, kann ein Importgame mit einem deutschen Cutgame kommunizieren. Wenn das funktioniert ist doch alles gut. Oder kommt in Deutschland das Game garnet erst raus?


Dann ist es offenbar noch nicht hinter den Mond gedrungen. :-o   Es gibt keine angepasste/ gekürzte Version dieses Spiels und in D kommt es gar nicht raus.


----------



## Siro1976 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Aliens vs. Predator: Systemanforderungen des Ego-Shooters veröffentlicht*



IXS schrieb:


> tareon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Auf Grund aktueller Internetgerüchte bezüglich der PC-Version
> ...


 Das ist ja nicht der Punkt. Es geht ja nicht darum, ob Online-Keys aktiviert werden können oder nicht, sondern dass Du in Deutschland dass Spiel nicht online kaufen kannst. Und wenn Du es online kaufst, musst Du eh keinen Key eingeben.


----------

